# New 346XP by Husqvarna!



## peter399 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi folks, 

This week-end I went to the biggest forestry fair here in Sweden, Elmia.
Biggest news of interest for us AS people was the new edition of the 346XP.
Attached you find some pictures. The bore is now 50cc and power up from 3,4 to 3,6hp.
Weight should be the same. It also has a cool fuel pump which you press 2 times, then the saw will pop on the first pull. Comes in handy after you run out of gas and have to pull 10 times normally. It also has a new side cover in metal color. Husky also presented a new 55cc clearing saw which I found very very nice. Nothing new from Stihl except from what I reported from the German fair, upcoming 171, 181 and 211. 

-	PeterView attachment 52339


View attachment 52340


View attachment 52341


----------



## musch (Jun 4, 2007)

Very cool!!

The saw is great as it were, and now it sounds even better!!  

I wonder how it will respond to getting rid of the e-tech muffler! :chainsawguy:


----------



## BC_Logger (Jun 4, 2007)

I wounder if its only for the Sweden market ?


----------



## peter399 (Jun 4, 2007)

BC_Logger said:


> I wounder if its only for the Sweden market ?



My guess would be that it will come out on all markets. No press release yet, neither on the Swedish website, nor on the international one. 
Should be a real killing machine considering the actual 346. All the advantages of the current 346 (+some new features) + the power of a PS5100.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 4, 2007)

Now I saw the news is already out there  Has been discussed already in the 357 xpw thread by swe_kipp and troll  . Well, it might deserve a thread of it's own. "The official" new 346XP thread.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

peter399 said:


> The bore is now 50cc and power up from 3,4 to 3,6hp. ....



Hmmmm, Kipp said 2.7kW, 3.7hp in the other tread........ 

Hopefully, they will be availiable without the E-tech/cat muffler (green gas cap).......:yoyo:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

peter399 said:


> ....
> Should be a real killing machine considering the actual 346. All the advantages of the current 346 (+some new features) + the power of a PS5100.



Hmmm, not quite the power of the 5100, at least on paper, but probably still less weight (and of course bulk).

I wonder if the advantage of the 5 extra ccs have been "split" between more power and emissions control (just a thought).....opcorn:


----------



## spike60 (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder if the advantage of the 5 extra ccs have been "split" between more power and emissions control (just a thought).....opcorn:



This is probably the case here. The extra CC's are there to compensate for the power loss due to the emissions controls. Similar to some of the saws we have seen out on the west coast here in the US. This may be why there is no change in the model number.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Spike, you are up early!

I think the should change the model number anyway, before it hits the market, as the is a power differense that should be notisable, and hopefully more low end torque as well.

*349xp sounds good!*


----------



## manual (Jun 4, 2007)

Husqvarna, Has a policy of continious product development and reserves the right to change designs, specifications and equipment levels without prior notice.....






(Given To Sawtroll).


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

manual said:


> Husqvarna, Has a policy of continious product development and reserves the right to change designs, specifications and equipment levels without prior notice.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Manual!

I know about their policy, but this time the changes are a bit more significant - compare to the differense between the 371xp and 372xp.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

spike60 said:


> This is probably the case here. The extra CC's are there to compensate for the power loss due to the emissions controls. Similar to some of the saws we have seen out on the west coast here in the US. This may be why there is no change in the model number.



Oh but i bet a good modding will take care of the epa problems. 
It just want fit in the 3ci class now 49.16cc max, but could run at the local gtg's in the 50cc and down classes (since most will allow the 50.9 and down) or a place that changes the 3ci stock appearing class to fit in the 5100S.


----------



## blis (Jun 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Oh but i bet a good modding will take care of the epa problems.
> It just want fit in the 3ci class now 49.16cc max, but could run at the local gtg's in the 50cc and down classes (since most will allow the 50.9 and down) or a place that changes the 3ci stock appearing class to fit in the 5100S.



or take mm or two off the cylinder to drop the displacement into 3ci class...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm.........  

My guess is that it is designed as a work-saw, not a race-saw.......


----------



## manual (Jun 4, 2007)

Coming Soon .....Eat your hearts out Stihl and dolmar lovers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

manual said:


> .... Coming Soon .....Eat your hearts out Stihl and dolmar lovers.



We don't really know how soon, and I wonder if the Jred 2147 will be updated in the same way.........


----------



## manual (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> We don't really know how soon, and I wonder if the Jred 2147 will be updated in the same way.........



You mean, It could only get better.:rockn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

blis said:


> or take mm or two off the cylinder to drop the displacement into 3ci class...



What does that have to do with the stroke and bore size. That want change a thing on cc's.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> My guess is that it is designed as a work-saw, not a race-saw.......



wasnt they all at one time eh. like the 3120, 2100,181,61,262,5000,346,026,088,361, and etc etc etc.


----------



## tawilson (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Hi Spike, you are up early!
> 
> I think the should change the model number anyway, before it hits the market, as the is a power differense that should be notisable, and hopefully more low end torque as well.
> 
> *349xp sounds good!*



It would be a perfect time to use the 346XXP that I suggested in another thread. I even give them my permission.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

Just a note to the racers out there, Luther event stock appearing 3ci class is upto 51cc's now. so both the NEW 346xp that is 50.1cc and 5100s that is 50.7cc's can enter.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> What does that have to do with the stroke and bore size. That want change a thing on cc's.



That is why I wrote;



SawTroll said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.........
> ......


----------



## blis (Jun 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> What does that have to do with the stroke and bore size. That want change a thing on cc's.



sheesh, shouldnt try to write clever when youre really tired and your forearms ache becouse they burned on sun along with back and neck...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Just a note to the racers out there, Luther event stock appearing 3ci class is upto 51cc's now. so both the NEW 346xp that is 50.1cc and 5100s that is 50.05cc's can enter.




Is it finally established now, that the 5100 is 50.05cc, or is this just another suggestion in that long-winded debate?????? :yoyo:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

It dont matter blis, just having fun here. I know I have some Partner 5000's with 10mm and more missing and the cc's are still the same. Stroke and Bore changes cc's, not shaving the cylinder, but that will help get the compression up, if you haven't went to far on the exhaust port modding in a certain direction.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Is it finally established now, that the 5100 is 50.05cc, or is this just another suggestion in that long-winded debate?????? :yoyo:



nope that was a typing mistake, must be fubared from working and came in to take a break, meant 50.7cc. Sorry for the confusion.

Still would like to know the bore and stroke of the new husky though.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> ST, could you please tell me the bore and stroke you used to come up with a 50.05cc on the 5100S?
> .....



:biggrinbounce2: It was you that said 50.05.......:greenchainsaw: 


Btw, on Witchys 5100 it says 49.9cc on a label on the saw, while it says 50.4 in the user manual.

The discussion so far has gone from 50.7 down to 49.9, and several numbers inbetween (at least 50.4, 50.2 and 50.1). No-one seem to really know for sure, that is why I sort of asked you where the 50.05 number came from...........

I believe the wery first saws were 50.7cc (at least they stated that), but pretty soon they standardized on the same displacement for the 5100 and the 5000, at a slightly smaller displacement.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah i seen I typed that 50.05, i haven't a clue where that came from in my mind. I blame it on fubared and aliens. 
The 49.9 is just the class sticker cover all IMO, from the 510 I bet, to save cost on new stickers, just like they but 36cc on saws of other makers to cover 38,40,42.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> :biggrinbounce2: It was you that said 50.05.......:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> Btw, on Witchys 5100 it says 49.9cc on a label on the saw, while it says 50.4 in the user manual.
> ...




With all of the 5100s out there, nobody has measured the bore and stroke?:bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> With all of the 5100s out there, nobody has measured the bore and stroke?:bang:



We are splitting hairs here, so that measuring has to be painstakingly accurate, to be of any significance.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

Check this crap out dolmar usa site changed their web info now too. Who knows the bore and stroke of these new saws 346x349 and 5100?
Sales lit still says 50.7 but web page changed to 49.9 and sales lit says 3.1 and new web page says 3.0, will we ever know:hmm3grin2orange: .
Model: PS-5100 S 

Engine displacement: 49.9 (3.0) cc (cu. in.)


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 4, 2007)

manual said:


> Coming Soon .....Eat your hearts out Stihl and dolmar lovers.



Yeah yeah, how much for the new 346XP?


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 4, 2007)

ST I just downloaded the parts for 5100s and it shows that it uses the same crank and ring as the 510 and that 5000 you guys abroad talk about has the crank as the 460 with the ring for 510 5100s. So I am betting that all that sale lit is hype and it is closer to the 49.9 that is on the stickers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

I have that part list, but it doesn't give any real clues to the ccs, only ballpark......

Bottom line, I don't really care - it just puzzles me - as there are no plans of racing Witchys 5100......:biggrinbounce2: 

I am satisfied with "about 50,0 cc".


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmm, Kipp said 2.7kW, 3.7hp in the other tread........
> 
> Hopefully, they will be availiable without the E-tech/cat muffler (green gas cap).......:yoyo:





Sooooo....

What we now have here is essentially a "350xp"!! Me wonders which saw I'll get if I get one ordered soon?


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 4, 2007)

manual said:


> Coming Soon .....Eat your hearts out Stihl and dolmar lovers.



WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Gotta love that Poulan Green fuel cap
HHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Shreveport


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 4, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> Gotta love that Poulan Green fuel cap
> HHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Shreveport



I just noticed it also has a McCulloch Titan Grey side cover


----------



## 441_Stihl (Jun 5, 2007)

awesome looking saw


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Coming Soon .....Eat your hearts out Stihl and dolmar lovers.



Wow, the chain brake even looks like a Poulan. Built into the clutch cover.
Not inside the crankcase like a SYIHL


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Wow, the chain brake even looks like a Poulan. Built into the clutch cover.
> Not inside the crankcase like a SYIHL


 Lookie here Slow Mow
the parent company of Poulan would be Husqvarna.

Just thought you would like to Know A little about SYIHL'S? competition.

Now look close at the 346Xp Label on the Pull start cover, 
Closer, Closer.



:computer2: Now do you see Etech? or just stars LOL
the green cap shows the saw is a etech design.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Wow, the chain brake even looks like a Poulan. Built into the clutch cover.
> Not inside the crankcase like a SYIHL



Yup. My 026 is a fabulous example of how well an inside chain break works. 
After like 2 tanks of gas, enough dirt is collected between the clutch and the rim sprocket drum so the #¤%"("& chain starts turning, and it's turning fast. So there you go, disassemble and clean again. Sometime between cleaning the air filter and cleaning the clutch, maybe you can find some seconds of cutting time  . The new 346XP must be the ultimate and final MS260 killer. If someone buys a 260 after this, I see no hope for this world.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Wow, the chain brake even looks like a Poulan. Built into the clutch cover.
> Not inside the crankcase like a SYIHL



umpkin2: umpkin2: The handle has always been _*crank-case mounted *_on that "family" of saws, but the _band_ is in the cover (has to be that way with an outboard clutch).....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Lookie here Slow Mow
> the parent company of Poulan would be Husqvarna.
> 
> Just thought you would like to Know A little about SYIHL'S? competition.
> ...



Wait a minute, that can't be a Husky, where's the Air Injection logo on that saw. The chain brake is there, the green cap is there, the outboard clutch is there but no logo in site, hmmmmmmmm, durn if I'm buying that saw without the logo, we know how that logo makes em run better,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Yup. My 026 is a fabulous example of how well an inside chain break works.
> After like 2 tanks of gas, enough dirt is collected between the clutch and the rim sprocket drum so the #¤%"("& chain starts turning, and it's turning fast. So there you go, disassemble and clean again. Sometime between cleaning the air filter and cleaning the clutch, maybe you can find some seconds of cutting time  . The new 346XP must be the ultimate and final MS260 killer. If someone buys a 260 after this, I see no hope for this world.



Hmmmmmmmmmm I reckon the world has no hope then. Oddly my 026 can go thur numerous tanks of gas without a filter cleaning or any chain problems whatsoever. Aren't you the same guy that said a 290 will need a air filter cleaning after making a face cut, hmmmmmmm. Pete love your Huskies all ya like but spare me the bull please, wink!


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 5, 2007)

No one knows the price for this saw?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Yup. My 026 is a fabulous example of how well an inside chain break works.
> After like 2 tanks of gas, enough dirt is collected between the clutch and the rim sprocket drum so the #¤%"("& chain starts turning, and it's turning fast. So there you go, disassemble and clean again. Sometime between cleaning the air filter and cleaning the clutch, maybe you can find some seconds of cutting time  . The new 346XP must be the ultimate and final MS260 killer. If someone buys a 260 after this, I see no hope for this world.



Huh? clutch drum running? The clutch shoes clean the dirt from the inner drum in the area they contact. Same design on all Stihl's... millions sold each year. You might want to look closer at your clutch springs.... and spend $2 (USA) and replace them (replace all three). You have a shoe that is close to dragging and/or a worn drum bearing or drum.


There is no hope.  The only way the 260 dies from the market is if it stops selling. Stihl has tried to drop it a few times already... but that will require Husky to get its marketing act togther... Sold another yesterday....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> No one knows the price for this saw?



Likely the same as the current saw it will replace.. the market drives the prices...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> No one knows the price for this saw?



You already have a 5100, no need to worry about the 346, less of course your ready to switch camps, where's my big stick,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it's great that Pete is stihl trying to convince the world that the new Husky is better than the 20 year old Stihl, but the world won't listenopcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I think it's great that Pete is stihl trying to convince the world that the new Husky is better than the 20 year old Stihl, but the world won't listenopcorn:



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww fighting words,LOLOL

Hey Lake you heard anything about Echo and Shindiawa in talks to team up. I heard about it this morning, you heard anything?????


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> No one knows the price for this saw?



Donating your 260 relic to the town museum...... Tax write off 

selling your 5100 to a newbie on the site........ Best offer

Owning a new Husqvarna 346Xp........... Priceless


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I think it's great that Pete is stihl trying to convince the world that the new Husky is better than the 20 year old Stihl, but the world won't listenopcorn:



Seems to me Stihl is waking up out of hybernation.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww fighting words,LOLOL
> 
> Hey Lake you heard anything about Echo and Shindiawa in talks to team up. I heard about it this morning, you heard anything?????



I heard it last week or so.. but... rumors abound...

This game is just like the Operating Systems world.. Microsoft (Stihl), Apple (Husky) and Linux (Dolmar).... and who cares about the rest:biggrinbounce2: opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Seems to me Stihl is waking up out of hybernation.



Heck, I'd take a long snooze if it didn't have to worry about my market share


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Wait a minute, that can't be a Husky, where's the Air Injection logo on that saw. The chain brake is there, the green cap is there, the outboard clutch is there but no logo in site, hmmmmmmmm, durn if I'm buying that saw without the logo, we know how that logo makes em run better,



HAs Stihl Done anything with the 260 to comply with emission standards.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> HAs Stihl Done anything with the 260 to comply with emission standards.



Well deddy me I don't know, however,on June 20th, at 6pm I'll be down at the Dulles Hilton having supper with one of the big cats from Germany. I'll be sure to get a answer for you. Is there anything else you would like for me to ask him on your behalf???


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I heard it last week or so.. but... rumors abound...
> 
> This game is just like the Operating Systems world.. Microsoft (Stihl), Apple (Husky) and Linux (Dolmar).... and who cares about the rest:biggrinbounce2: opcorn:



The scoop I got is one of the two is having a very hard time meeting EPA standards and the other one of the two needs more market share. Marriage made in heaven huh? Stihl will probly perform the whole shin dig as preacher and undertaker,LOL


----------



## belgian (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> . Is there anything else you would like for me to ask him on your behalf???




Don't forget to ask my copy of the great Stihl chainsaw book, called the "sweet Bible"


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well deddy me I don't know, however,on June 20th, at 6pm I'll be down at the Dulles Hilton having supper with one of the big cats from Germany. I'll be sure to get a answer for you. Is there anything else you would like for me to ask him on your behalf???



I'll take that as a "no not yet".
Seems to me that a company that considers them selves as #1 would care about the Echo system and would have already has showed developments
in there product line other then what the 441 in chainsaws.
yes I understand about 4 mix
Looks to me that a certain Swedish company has more interest in the ecology, then a certain German company.


"Is there anything else you would like for me to ask him on your behalf???"

Yes, do they realy think that being #1 is all about sales ?
Sorry I could not translate this question into Chinese.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> Don't forget to ask my copy of the great Stihl chainsaw book, called the "sweet Bible"



Awwwwwwww yes the gospel of chainsaws, we can't forget that. Reminds me brother Belgian did you know Stihl was wounded four times in the war, yup, shot most likely with a Husky musket,LOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwww yes the gospel of chainsaws, we can't forget that. Reminds me brother Belgian did you know Stihl was wounded four times in the war, yup, shot most likely with a Husky musket,LOLOLOL



Who won ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll take that as a "no not yet".
> Seems to me that a company that considers them selves as #1 would care about the Echo system and would have already has showed developments
> in there product line other then what the 441 in chainsaws.
> yes I understand about 4 mix
> ...



Well now shame on you, you forgot the two new strat charged concrete saws that just came out, the 410-420 models. BTW, they're No.1 in the world in those too,hehe. Fact is with all the 4-mix blowers and trimmers in the line up Stihl really has quite a area of lee way far as emissons goes for saws. They also just brought out some new electric hedge trimmers, Black&Decker, look out, here's comes Stihl.

As for the it seems to me thing let me give you a prime example of it seems to me. It seems to me Husky or E-lux or whoever they really are should be more carefull of who they buy and stamp their name on. Here at the store we rent Blue Bird lawn equipment, built by Blue Bird but owned by Husky, the sticker on the frame says Husqvarna. These things break down more than you can shake a stick at. We also rent Stihl, no problems what so ever. So whatcha think of the ole it seems to me now, hmmmm.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Who won ?



He did, look who's No.2,LOL Husky couldn't wip the old man even after shooting him four times,LOL


----------



## belgian (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks to me that a certain Swedish company has more interest in the ecology, then a certain German company.



Awwww Manual, you know I likes you, but a comment like that coming from a nation that is ten thousand miles behind europe for environmental regulations is pretty much hurting. Both Sweden and Germany may be considered as countries where environmental laws are the toughest in the world. You americans will be in for a rude awakening if they are to be implemented sometime in the US. Also, are you willing to pay more for a saw that is environmentally friendly and performs less ? If the answer for the majority of the users is yes, Stihl will be the first to supply them, I guess..  , and Husky of course.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> Awwww Manual, you know I likes you, but a comment like that coming from a nation that is ten thousand miles behind europe for environmental regulations is pretty much hurting. Both Sweden and Germany may be considered as countries where environmental laws are the toughest in the world. You americans will be in for a rude awakening if they are to be implemented sometime in the US. Also, are you willing to pay more for a saw that is environmentally friendly and performs less ? If the answer for the majority of the users is yes, Stihl will be the first to supply them, I guess..  , and Husky of course.



Seems to me I recall a certain saw disappearing and then reappearing and then disappearing and then reappearing, what saw was that, ohhhhhhh yes the 372. So much for worrieng about emissions. You remember that Belgian, first it was gone and then it wasn't and then it was and then it wasn't, then it was and then it wasn't, durn thing had 20 lives didn't ,lololol


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well now shame on you, you forgot the two new strat charged concrete saws that just came out, the 410-420 models. BTW, they're No.1 in the world in those too,hehe. Fact is with all the 4-mix blowers and trimmers in the line up Stihl really has quite a area of lee way far as emissons goes for saws. They also just brought out some new electric hedge trimmers, Black&Decker, look out, here's comes Stihl.
> 
> As for the it seems to me thing let me give you a prime example of it seems to me. It seems to me Husky or E-lux or whoever they really are should be more carefull of who they buy and stamp their name on. Here at the store we rent Blue Bird lawn equipment, built by Blue Bird but owned by Husky, the sticker on the frame says Husqvarna. These things break down more than you can shake a stick at. We also rent Stihl, no problems what so ever. So whatcha think of the ole it seems to me now, hmmmm.



WOW Stihl took the Stihlsky 441 and made a concrete saw, Is that suppose to surprise me any ?
Now is Stihl going to stop production on the Black & Decker trimmers or just put there name on them? I already Know the answer.

When you buy out a company you don't shut down production, You ether
suck all the profits out of the company and throw it away or you start making changes to improve. Rest assure E-lux is monitoring Blue Bird


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He did, look who's No.2,LOL Husky couldn't wip the old man even after shooting him four times,LOL



I'm going to be nice, that war was not about Husky or Stihl.

Just remember a lot of great man Died. You can leave it at that or.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> WOW Stihl took the Stihlsky 441 and made a concrete saw, Is that suppose to surprise me any ?
> Now is Stihl going to stop production on the Black & Decker trimmers or just put there name on them? I already Know the answer.
> 
> When you buy out a company you don't shut down production, You ether
> suck all the profits out of the company and throw it away or you start making changes to improve. Rest assure E-lux is monitoring Blue Bird



Well now hold on there. Are they Husky or are they E-lux, see thats the problem with that outfit and don't think the public doesn't know it. These Blue Bird machines have Honda engines on them, no problems at with those but the rest of the machine, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. You say E-lux is watching Blue Bird but I thought Husky was their own company now. Finally gotcha,LOL


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> Awwww Manual, you know I likes you, but a comment like that coming from a nation that is ten thousand miles behind europe for environmental regulations is pretty much hurting. Both Sweden and Germany may be considered as countries where environmental laws are the toughest in the world. You americans will be in for a rude awakening if they are to be implemented sometime in the US. Also, are you willing to pay more for a saw that is environmentally friendly and performs less ? If the answer for the majority of the users is yes, Stihl will be the first to supply them, I guess..  , and Husky of course.



Yes America is behind. We are now suffering from that.
Seems that the 346xp compiles and performs well, Take a good look,
Because Husqvarna is the first to supply them in more then one model.


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well now hold on there. Are they Husky or are they E-lux, see thats the problem with that outfit and don't think the public doesn't know it. These Blue Bird machines have Honda engines on them, no problems at with those but the rest of the machine, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. You say E-lux is watching Blue Bird but I thought Husky was their own company now. Finally gotcha,LOL



Silly Rabbit Trix are for kids.
E-lux stills funds Husqvarna.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> I'm going to be nice, that war was not about Husky or Stihl.
> 
> Just remember a lot of great man Died. You can leave it at that or.....



I realize that Manual. Whats the matter, ya ole hide soft today, just razzing ya like always. I said Husky "musket", not a M-1, hmmmmmmm, tis was a joke ya hardheaded Husky man........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Silly Rabbit Trix are for kids.
> E-lux stills funds Husqvarna.



Why don't you just admit it, they own them. Shifting this division or that divison around doesn't change the facts, kinda like Caddilac is owned by GM. I got no problem with who owns who but to say one thing and be another is mighty confusing, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> When you buy out a company you don't shut down production, You ether
> suck all the profits out of the company and throw it away or you start making changes to improve.



Wish they would hurry up and make up their mind, either pitchem or fix em, we're sick of all these break downs!!


----------



## SinglerM (Jun 5, 2007)

*5100 displacement*



Cut4fun said:


> ST I just downloaded the parts for 5100s and it shows that it uses the same crank and ring as the 510 and that 5000 you guys abroad talk about has the crank as the 460 with the ring for 510 5100s. So I am betting that all that sale lit is hype and it is closer to the 49.9 that is on the stickers.




Awhile back I called the Dolmar rep and asked about the difference between the 50.? cc and the 49.9cc. He told me that the actual size is 49.9cc. The 50.?cc was a different piston that was part of the early production run, it was later changed. The new piston makes the 5100S a 49.9cc
So, there you have it.

I really like the new Husky 346XP. I'll have to check one out when one becomes available.

Also, while driving through British Columbia, I've stopped at a couple of saw dealers. Stihl's are a lot more expensive here than in the states. $1,050 Canadian for an MS440!
Not a big difference on the exchange rate between US and Canadian dollars.

take care,
Mitch


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I realize that Manual. Whats the matter, ya ole hide soft today, just razzing ya like always. I said Husky "musket", not a M-1, hmmmmmmm, tis was a joke ya hardheaded Husky man........



My hide is not soft. I just did not want to offend any one by stating the fact that history has shown, Germany has a thing about World domation.
Watching the Eu money market is interesting now days.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 5, 2007)

SinglerM said:


> Awhile back I called the Dolmar rep and asked about the difference between the 50.? cc and the 49.9cc. He told me that the actual size is 49.9cc. The 50.?cc was a different piston that was part of the early production run, it was later changed. The new piston makes the 5100S a 49.9cc
> So, there you have it.
> 
> take care,
> Mitch


Thank You, I was hoping someone would chime in that was a Dolmar dealer or had measured the bore and stroke to clear up the different cc's listed.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> My hide is not soft. I just did not want to offend any one by stating the fact that history has shown, Germany has a thing about World domation.
> Watching the Eu money market is interesting now days.



Awwwwwwww hell politics and stuff that happened 60 years tant my thing. I'm yaking saws and saws companies, all in fun in case ya was wondering. You really think Germany really wants to dominate the world, come on. Need to put the past behind ya ole boy.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Wait a minute, that can't be a Husky, where's the Air Injection logo on that saw. .....




Air injection is old news for Husky, so the have quit using that logo....:biggrinbounce2: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> You already have a 5100, no need to worry about the 346, less of course your ready to switch camps, where's my big stick,



I see two possible reasons, less weight and less bulk........ 


...and if you are really nit-picky, the bar is closer to the lengthwise weight axis......


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwww hell politics and stuff that happened 60 years tant my thing. I'm yaking saws and saws companies, all in fun in case ya was wondering. You really think Germany really wants to dominate the world, come on. Need to put the past behind ya ole boy.



Your right......... Sure., No need for us to start another world War.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> HAs Stihl Done anything with the 260 to comply with emission standards.




That is an old story - a few years ago they increased the ccs from 48.7 to 50.2, made the outlet more restrictive, and lost .2 kW or so...........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Your right......... Sure., No need for us to start another world War.



Agreed, war is no good, saws are more fun to fuss over,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I see two possible reasons, less weight and less bulk........
> 
> 
> ...and if you are really nit-picky, the bar is closer to the lengthwise weight axis......



Awwwwwwwwwwv but that 5100 rocks.

Reminds me Sawtroll, how you like the 5100 now that you've tried, is it a beefy little saw or what??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Air injection is old news for Husky, so the have quit using that logo....:biggrinbounce2: :rockn: :rockn:




They have, well good for them. I always found it non-professional,LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwv but that 5100 rocks.
> 
> Reminds me Sawtroll, how you like the 5100 now that you've tried, is it a beefy little saw or what??



It is a really cool saw - no surprises, both power and weight is as expected, considering that it isn't run in yet. It was set at max 14200 rpm when it arrived, and will be left there for run-in.

So far the 361 beats it by some margin on accelleration, I will try to open the L screw slightly, the next time I use it. 

Sadly, that will probably be a few weeks into the future, because of my injury.....:bang: :bang:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Thank You, I was hoping someone would chime in that was a Dolmar dealer or had measured the bore and stroke to clear up the different cc's listed.



It's not that simple... It's the "swept volume"...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That is an old story - a few years ago they increased the ccs from 48.7 to 50.2, made the outlet more restrictive, and lost .2 kW or so...........



Nothing that doesn't come back, and more with, a 30 second muffler mod:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2007)

belgian said:


> Awwww Manual, you know I likes you, but a comment like that coming from a nation that is ten thousand miles behind europe for environmental regulations is pretty much hurting. Both Sweden and Germany may be considered as countries where environmental laws are the toughest in the world. You americans will be in for a rude awakening if they are to be implemented sometime in the US. Also, are you willing to pay more for a saw that is environmentally friendly and performs less ? If the answer for the majority of the users is yes, Stihl will be the first to supply them, I guess..  , and Husky of course.



errrr...Mr. Begian... Europe only just adopted *** emissions, and decided to use those of the USA... but no credits... so you guys get the shaft before us


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 5, 2007)

*here we go again*



SawTroll said:


> I see two possible reasons, less weight and less bulk........
> 
> 
> ...and if you are really nit-picky, the bar is closer to the lengthwise weight axis......



So it is balanced better Ehhhh? Niko


We dont want it to be out of balance do we??? Heaven forbid especially if we have to carry it around some!!!! Lololol,,,,,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> It is a really cool saw - no surprises, both power and weight is as expected, considering that it isn't run in yet. It was set at max 14200 rpm when it arrived, and will be left there for run-in.
> 
> So far the 361 beats it by some margin on accelleration, I will try to open the L screw slightly, the next time I use it.
> 
> Sadly, that will probably be a few weeks into the future, because of my injury.....:bang: :bang:




Well glad you like that little saw. I know we all edged you on to get one and I'm glad you seem satisfied with it. Its not going to outcut that 361 but its sure a fun saw to use and cc for cc I find it one bad little machine..


----------



## belgian (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> errrr...Mr. Begian... Europe only just adopted *** emissions, and decided to use those of the USA... but no credits... so you guys get the shaft before us



I was talking in general of course !
I honour you too much sir, to even think about argueing with you...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nothing that doesn't come back, and more with, a 30 second muffler mod:biggrinbounce2:



Yes, I know, you have told me a zillion times.....  :rockn: 

... but the question was if they (Stihl) have _*done something*_, and the answer is _*yes*_!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well glad you like that little saw. I know we all edged you on to get one and I'm glad you seem satisfied with it. Its not going to outcut that 361 but its sure a fun saw to use and cc for cc I find it one bad little machine..




Yep! :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: 

...and with the US price tag, it can't be beat.....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 5, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I think it's great that Pete is stihl trying to convince the world that the new Husky is better than the 20 year old Stihl, but the world won't listenopcorn:



Is that Pete and his alter ego Re-Pete


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 5, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww fighting words,LOLOL
> 
> Hey Lake you heard anything about Echo and Shindiawa in talks to team up. I heard about it this morning, you heard anything?????



Yeah, they each dumped 2mil into each others stock. Echo to help Shin with distributing and Shin to help Echo become compliant. Just another way to try and catch the best.
Notice the key word, try.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 5, 2007)

manual said:


> Silly Rabbit Trix are for kids.
> E-lux stills funds Husqvarna.



It;s a good thing somebody is funding them cause they sure cant make it on their own.


----------



## manual (Jun 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It;s a good thing somebody is funding them cause they sure cant make it on their own.



Care to back your statement up with true Facts. Or do you have your cheer leading dress on ?
Husqvarna has been doing pretty well this past 300 years.


----------



## manual (Jun 6, 2007)

belgian said:


> I was talking in general of course !
> I honour you too much sir, to even think about argueing with you...



Why is it I am treated like Rodney Dangerfield ?


----------



## manual (Jun 6, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> So it is balanced better Ehhhh? Niko
> 
> 
> We dont want it to be out of balance do we??? Heaven forbid especially if we have to carry it around some!!!! Lololol,,,,,



Can you say precision ?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 6, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> So it is balanced better Ehhhh? Niko
> ....



To be serious, the lenghtwise weight distribution is pretty different, so the 5100 will balance a long/heavy bar better, and the Husky a short/light one better.

The Dolmar is not perfect for anything less than a medium weight 16" bar (11t Pro-Lite) imo......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Care to back your statement up with true Facts. Or do you have your cheer leading dress on ?
> Husqvarna has been doing pretty well this past 300 years.



Manny you know as well as I do that if they were doing so well then why did they choose to take their product and whore it out to the mass merchants.
Go ahead let me hear your reply to this.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Good point Niko!!!!*



SawTroll said:


> To be serious, the lenghtwise weight distribution is pretty different, so the 5100 will balance a long/heavy bar better, and the Husky a short/light one better.
> 
> The Dolmar is not perfect for anything less than a medium weight 16" bar (11t Pro-Lite) imo......:yoyo: :yoyo:



My middle Bro Daniel has a 5100 I believe it has a 16" bar and it does feel well balanced,,,,, He uses it at his timberwolf firewood processer,,,, to cut irregulairities off of rounds or the short 8' spars/tree trunks, that wont let them drop in tha groove of the processor................ you ought to see that thing make a pile of firewood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Yep Manual,,, Niko is our resident Quintessential balance Purist*



manual said:


> Can you say precision ?




And dont you forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Yeah, they each dumped 2mil into each others stock. Echo to help Shin with distributing and Shin to help Echo become compliant. Just another way to try and catch the best.
> Notice the key word, try.



So Shiny and Echo have teamed up to try and cactch the best huh, samething Husky has been doing for 36 years, trying to catch the best, STIHL!!!,


----------



## manual (Jun 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Manny you know as well as I do that if they were doing so well then why did they choose to take their product and whore it out to the mass merchants.
> Go ahead let me hear your reply to this.



That issue has been beat up already. :deadhorse: . Do a search.

You won't find any Xp's at your local lumber yard, Lowes or ACE.

You need to go to a real Dealer.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 6, 2007)

manual said:


> That issue has been beat up already. :deadhorse: . Do a search.
> 
> You won't find any Xp's at your local lumber yard, Lowes or ACE.
> 
> You need to go to a real Dealer.



No but I bet I could find one on the internet.


----------



## joesawer (Jun 6, 2007)

My local Ace has a 575 and a 3120 on the shelf. Both way over priced but they are there.


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 6, 2007)

joesawer said:


> My local Ace has a 575 and a 3120 on the shelf. Both way over priced but they are there.



The farm store I work at has Husqvarna saws (and trimmers) but no XP models. The 137, 345, 350, 455 & 460 are always in stock and I can get a 359 from another store if I need it. 

The way people bicker and b!tch about what things cost there is no way under the sun that any of them would ever drop the extra $$$.$$ for the pro series saws! 

These saw customers are at the 'consumer' level and are not interested in the best saw made but rather the best value for the $ and the way they will use a chainsaw (occasional use) they are getting a decent bang for the buck with what we have.

Would I like to see the whole XP line in stock?

OhellYES!!

But they would not sell enough to stock, as it is I can order them.


----------



## manual (Jun 7, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> No but I bet I could find one on the internet.



Then BUY ONE.


----------



## manual (Jun 7, 2007)

16:1mix said:


> The farm store I work at has Husqvarna saws (and trimmers) but no XP models. The 137, 345, 350, 455 & 460 are always in stock and I can get a 359 from another store if I need it.
> 
> The way people bicker and b!tch about what things cost there is no way under the sun that any of them would ever drop the extra $$$.$$ for the pro series saws!
> 
> ...




Yes this type of marketing works for Husqvarna, There is no pressure to be talked up to a pro saw. If they don't need one.
There are some lumber yard stihl dealers waiting for people to walk in so they can sell them a "Pro" saw To hack down a few trees on there dream land.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm I reckon the world has no hope then. Oddly my 026 can go thur numerous tanks of gas without a filter cleaning or any chain problems whatsoever. Aren't you the same guy that said a 290 will need a air filter cleaning after making a face cut, hmmmmmmm. Pete love your Huskies all ya like but spare me the bull please, wink!




Hi Thall! It's true that my 026 can run longer than the POS 290 but still nowhere in the near of the 353. We're talking maybe every 2 tanks on the 026, otherwise the power drop is very noticeable. On the 353 we're talking maybe 25-30 tanks of gas. Instead of taking a giant step forward in all those years since the 026 came out, you now have to clean the filter on the 290 after each face cut  Stihl engineers must have a very high coffee consumption and less time behind the desk...


----------



## peter399 (Jun 7, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Huh? clutch drum running? The clutch shoes clean the dirt from the inner drum in the area they contact. Same design on all Stihl's... millions sold each year. You might want to look closer at your clutch springs.... and spend $2 (USA) and replace them (replace all three). You have a shoe that is close to dragging and/or a worn drum bearing or drum.
> 
> 
> There is no hope.  The only way the 260 dies from the market is if it stops selling. Stihl has tried to drop it a few times already... but that will require Husky to get its marketing act togther... Sold another yesterday....



Hi Lake, 

I changed all clutch springs maybe 2months ago and vey little cutting with the 026 since then. Springs look 100% OK. The problem was a thin film of vey "chewy" dirt between clutch and drum. And it keeps coming back occasionally. Never had that problem with Husky clutches. When I change chain I always do a quick clean with compressed air inside the cover. 

You americans always surprises me. Why buy a 20 years old 260 when there is 346? Why buy a V8 GMC when there is global warming and 5-10 hurricanes each year in the US? Why eat Burger King when there is French or Italian kitchen? Why mix your own 2 stroke gas when there is akrylate ?  

Happy cutting! (with Husky of course..)

/Peter


----------



## peter399 (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> They have, well good for them. I always found it non-professional,LOL



Haha. So now, 20 years after Husky invented the Air Injection, Stihl can launch their big marketing offensive with the Tornado system!

The big question this year will be: Can you now get through the face cut AND the back cut before it's time to clean the filter on a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I'm sorry . I just couldn't resist that one


----------



## pgg (Jun 7, 2007)

Huskys claim of air-injection keeping the filter cleaner is a load of B.S. Well, on my 335XPT it is anyway. Prune 10 macrocarpas with the Husky and the filter'll be choked solid with fine sawdust. Prune 50 macrocarpas with a MS200, the filter'll only have a few loose flakes in there. As for using in wet conditions, the air-injection gets the carb gunked up with oily water scum - within minutes! If Stihl know what they're doin', they'd be staying well clear of the gimmicky 'air-injection' scam.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> you now have to clean the filter on the 290 after each face cut  ...



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: ...have to admit that I doubt that is really nesessary, but someone wrote quite resently that these saws looks like they are designed purposely to suck debris to the air filter area.....


----------



## spike60 (Jun 7, 2007)

pgg said:


> Huskys claim of air-injection keeping the filter cleaner is a load of B.S. Well, on my 335XPT it is anyway. Prune 10 macrocarpas with the Husky and the filter'll be choked solid with fine sawdust. Prune 50 macrocarpas with a MS200, the filter'll only have a few loose flakes in there. As for using in wet conditions, the air-injection gets the carb gunked up with oily water scum - within minutes! If Stihl know what they're doin', they'd be staying well clear of the gimmicky 'air-injection' scam.



The 335/334/338 are an exception to the air injection deal. On the rest of the saws it works great. But on the top handles it doesn't seem to have much effect at all. Probably due to the location of the air filter.

Yeah, Troll, I'm up early again.:biggrinbounce2: Normal for this time of year!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Haha. So now, 20 years after Husky invented the Air Injection, Stihl can launch their big marketing offensive with the Tornado system! ...



They didn't, Partner sort of did, but it was really a *re*invention, not a true invention, and thus not patented......


----------



## spike60 (Jun 7, 2007)

16:1mix said:


> The way people bicker and b!tch about what things cost there is no way under the sun that any of them would ever drop the extra $$$.$$ for the pro series saws!



Another testimonial to the typical box store customer. I love it!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2007)

spike60 said:


> The 335/334/338 are an exception to the air injection deal. On the rest of the saws it works great. But on the top handles it doesn't seem to have much effect at all. Probably due to the location of the air filter.
> 
> Yeah, Troll, I'm up early again.:biggrinbounce2: Normal for this time of year!



I can see that, even earlier this time! :biggrinbounce2: 

My observations on the 339xp fits with what you wrote above. The AI isn't as effective as on my other Huskys - but it works more than well enough for me......

No surprice really, as it is not possible to blow the debris past the jug, and out of the saw.


----------



## pgg (Jun 7, 2007)

"The 335/334/338 are an exception to the air injection deal. On the rest of the saws it works great. But on the top handles it doesn't seem to have much effect at all. Probably due to the location of the air filter."



Location of filter for sure on the sucking in of water, the water sloshes in from the front, funnily enough, the filter's getting a fair blast of air too but too many creases in the filter, gets clogged


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Thall! It's true that my 026 can run longer than the POS 290 but still nowhere in the near of the 353. We're talking maybe every 2 tanks on the 026, otherwise the power drop is very noticeable. On the 353 we're talking maybe 25-30 tanks of gas. Instead of taking a giant step forward in all those years since the 026 came out, you now have to clean the filter on the 290 after each face cut  Stihl engineers must have a very high coffee consumption and less time behind the desk...



No no no, your talking every two tanks of fuel, I'm talking many more than that with no power drop at all. I got 13 trouble free years on mine so I can't relate to what your yaking about, sorry. You still say the 290 needs a air filter cleaning after one face cut, Pete that just makes everyone go yeah right and the sky is falling too. Pete you just don't get it so let me help ya. The public, not the brand loyalist like you, but the public overall decide who is what by the number of what they buy, not everyone can be wrong and you the only one right. That said the sales of the 260 prove beyond a doubt your full it not only on the 260 but the 290 as well. Your calling Stihl a POS but you can't explain why Stihl continues to outsell your brand year after year. According to sales you got your POS's backwards which doesn't surprize me either. You may not have to clean your filter as much and now you don't have to clean your clock either, I just did it for ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Haha. So now, 20 years after Husky invented the Air Injection, Stihl can launch their big marketing offensive with the Tornado system!
> 
> The big question this year will be: Can you now get through the face cut AND the back cut before it's time to clean the filter on a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm sorry . I just couldn't resist that one



I personally think the Flintstones threatened Husky over that cartoon logo and thats why they finally drop it, thank heaven for Fred,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes this type of marketing works for Husqvarna, There is no pressure to be talked up to a pro saw. If they don't need one.
> There are some lumber yard stihl dealers waiting for people to walk in so they can sell them a "Pro" saw To hack down a few trees on there dream land.



I assume your referring to me. Its not my fault they come in here complaining about the junk at Lowes and Sears and the Tractor store. What do those stores sell?, who supplies those stores? If they got a decent machine the first time I wouldn't sell so many Stihl's to them :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Then BUY ONE.



Why I already have the best :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Why I already have the best :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Betcha didn't get the best at S'lowes now did ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## peter399 (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> No no no, your talking every two tanks of fuel, I'm talking many more than that with no power drop at all. I got 13 trouble free years on mine so I can't relate to what your yaking about, sorry. You still say the 290 needs a air filter cleaning after one face cut, Pete that just makes everyone go yeah right and the sky is falling too. Pete you just don't get it so let me help ya. The public, not the brand loyalist like you, but the public overall decide who is what by the number of what they buy, not everyone can be wrong and you the only one right. That said the sales of the 260 prove beyond a doubt your full it not only on the 260 but the 290 as well. Your calling Stihl a POS but you can't explain why Stihl continues to outsell your brand year after year. According to sales you got your POS's backwards which doesn't surprize me either. You may not have to clean your filter as much and now you don't have to clean your clock either, I just did it for ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Hi Thall, 

a bit irony can't hurt can it? The 290 is the most hated and discussed boat anchor on AS. That people buy them is a miracle and I must say I will never understand why. My only explanation is the one further down. I'm definately not calling Stihl as brand POS. They have many many good saws. The 361 and 441 for example, the 450 and 480 clearing saws. The 026 was also a very good saw but time cathes up....The only thing I have said is the 346/353 are both light much much better than the 260 without being more expensive! The second thing I’ve said is that I think the 290 is not one heck of a performer... The Husky 455 is also an anchor if that makes you feel better.

I wouldn't count on sales figures when judging a brand. People nowdays tend to buy crap, cheap crap. Same with power tools. People buy the 10$ Chinese made drilling machine at Lowes, not the Bosch or DeWalt 300$ machine. Skoda sells more cars than Ferrari, Stihl more saws than Husky, that doesn’t mean that Skoda is better than the Ferrari or that Stihl should be better than Husky, rather the other way around.


----------



## manual (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes this type of marketing works for Husqvarna, There is no pressure to be talked up to a pro saw. If they don't need one.
> There are some lumber yard stihl dealers waiting for people to walk in so they can sell them a "Pro" saw To hack down a few trees on there dream land.





THALL10326 said:


> I assume your referring to me.



I'm sorry what part do you think, I was referring to You?


----------



## manual (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Thall,
> I wouldn't count on sales figures when judging a brand. People nowdays tend to buy crap, cheap crap. Same with power tools. People buy the 10$ Chinese made drilling machine at Lowes, not the Bosch or DeWalt 300$ machine. Skoda sells more cars than Ferrari, Stihl more saws than Husky, that doesn’t mean that Skoda is better than the Ferrari or that Stihl should be better than Husky, rather the other way around.



Shhhhhhh, You should not have said that, I like it when Thall and Mow are Delusional.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Thall,
> 
> a bit irony can't hurt can it? The 290 is the most hated and discussed boat anchor on AS. That people buy them is a miracle and I must say I will never understand why. My only explanation is the one further down. I'm definately not calling Stihl as brand POS. They have many many good saws. The 361 and 441 for example, the 450 and 480 clearing saws. The 026 was also a very good saw but time cathes up....The only thing I have said is the 346/353 are both light much much better than the 260 without being more expensive! The second thing I’ve said is that I think the 290 is not one heck of a performer... The Husky 455 is also an anchor if that makes you feel better.
> 
> I wouldn't count on sales figures when judging a brand. People nowdays tend to buy crap, cheap crap. Same with power tools. People buy the 10$ Chinese made drilling machine at Lowes, not the Bosch or DeWalt 300$ machine. Skoda sells more cars than Ferrari, Stihl more saws than Husky, that doesn’t mean that Skoda is better than the Ferrari or that Stihl should be better than Husky, rather the other way around.



Oh my its time for a wake up call Pete. So you figure since the folks on AS don't like the 290 no one must like them, hmmmmm. Lets see, once again the numbers Pete, get with the numbers. There's 300 million people in the US alone. How many are AS members Pete, hmmmm. I've had customers tell me face to face they love that 290 I sold them so either they are lyers or you are just relying on a very few on here verses the world, you can't win the argument, your numbers just don't amount to the buying public that see's things quite different than you.

You are right people do buy crap once, sometimes twice and sometimes even more. I'd venture to say 35% to 40% of every Stihl I sell is to such a person that bought the crap machines first. That said tell us here on AS who is Husqvanra's biggest customer above everyone, who is it Pete. If you don't know I'll be glad to tell you but I want to see you admit just who is Husky's biggest customer, tell us Pete and when you do remember where all those crappy machines come from, now let it rip, who is it???


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> I'm sorry what part do you think, I was referring to You?



It wasn't me, well durn your no fun at all,grrrrrrrrrrrrr,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Lake,
> 
> I changed all clutch springs maybe 2months ago and vey little cutting with the 026 since then. Springs look 100% OK. The problem was a thin film of vey "chewy" dirt between clutch and drum. And it keeps coming back occasionally. Never had that problem with Husky clutches. When I change chain I always do a quick clean with compressed air inside the cover.
> 
> ...





Obviously you haven't eaten the itallian out here (most of it IS fast food):monkey: and, in case you haven't noticed most Americans don't drive V8s... I blame global warming on reindeer "emissions" anyhow.

Back to the subject at hand..

I have no idea what the problem is with your 026 then... Millions of inboard clutches don't have your problem. I service a lot of saws, and, outside of the clutch shoe contact area there is alwsys a ridge of junk, but the shoes keep the contact area clean. How can a film build up if it's rubbed off every time you rev the saw? If your clutch is running at idle, then I suspect you have a bad drum and/or bearing, or you shoes/spider are worn. 


Just because you clutch looks dirty behind the covers doesn't make it work worse.. just like the air cleaner - it doesn't have to look clean to work well... but I wont go there as I see you are re-Pete'ing that with Thall


----------



## manual (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> It wasn't me, well durn your no fun at all,grrrrrrrrrrrrr,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:










Tom......this is your father speaking.
Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Wowza!!!!!!! Petey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*



Lakeside53 said:


> Back to the subject at hand..
> 
> I have no idea what the problem is with your 026 then... Millions of inboard clutches don't have your problem. I service a lot of saws, and, outside of the clutch shoe contact area there is alwsys a ridge of junk, but the shoes keep the contact area clean. How can a film build up if it's rubbed off every time you rev the saw? If your clutch is running at idle, then I suspect you have a bad drum and/or bearing, or you shoes/spider are worn.
> 
> ...



uuuraahhhh!!!!

Now ya went and done it Peter,,, Ya made my usually quiet and reserved little buddy perk up and one thing he said about the idler/hub brought to mind a few questions,,,, Did you buy that 026 new?????? the very fact that it's model # starts with an 0 says its approching antique status,,,,, is that clutch/drum/bearing the one that came on it???? I don't know the whole story on your saw..... but it stands to reason if it's the original cutting drive apparatus that came on it and you came by the saw second hand,,,,,,, It has probably cut more feaking wood than you could ever use in the next twenty years and if it could talk it would probably tell you where to get off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for raggin on it,,,, clutches on 20+ year old saws have been known to fail,, in fact they are supposed to wear out,,,, eventually

I'm glad you like your new modern Huskies and I would assume there is something amiss with your clutch setup on your older Stihl saw and could be wore slap out heck it happens but I am starting to wonder about your mechanic/ diagnostic skills from the descriptions I hearing,,,,,

But I could be wrong........................:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: BTW if your tired of that old Stihl,,,, box it up and send it to me!!!!! Ill fix it for ya if it can be fixed and send it back to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Tom......this is your father speaking.
> Let your conscience be your guide.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: , you aint right Manual, ya just aint right, funny though, thats why I like sparring wit ya.....


----------



## belgian (Jun 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Why is it I am treated like Rodney Dangerfield ?



LOL, I didn't know who Rodney Dangerfield was, so googled it and got your point though.

Dang Manual, you're a stubborn ole cuss but the stuff you pulled with Thall's 262 shows you're a fella who knows his stuff :rockn: 

Now back to normal programming : I personally would take a 346XP over a 260 anytime. I choose my battles   (the one I can win, hehe..)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

belgian said:


> LOL, I didn't know who Rodney Dangerfield was, so googled it and got your point though.
> 
> Dang Manual, you're a stubborn ole cuss but the stuff you pulled with Thall's 262 shows you're a fella who knows his stuff :rockn:
> 
> Now back to normal programming : I personally would take a 346XP over a 260 anytime. I choose my battles   (the one I can win, hehe..)



Whats that written in yeller there. Let me get my specs on. Ok let me look at it now, YIKESSSSSSSSSSS. Oh my I gotta get on the Lisa Marie and go save a fallen hero. No doubt Peter and Manual have tortured poor Belgian and they are using him as their tool. Hang on Belgian, I'm coming to save you from those heathens, hang in there ole boy, help is on the way,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Thall,
> 
> a bit irony can't hurt can it? The 290 is the most hated and discussed boat anchor on AS. That people buy them is a miracle and I must say I will never understand why. My only explanation is the one further down. I'm definately not calling Stihl as brand POS. They have many many good saws. The 361 and 441 for example, the 450 and 480 clearing saws. The 026 was also a very good saw but time cathes up....The only thing I have said is the 346/353 are both light much much better than the 260 without being more expensive! The second thing I’ve said is that I think the 290 is not one heck of a performer... The Husky 455 is also an anchor if that makes you feel better.
> 
> I wouldn't count on sales figures when judging a brand. People nowdays tend to buy crap, cheap crap. Same with power tools. People buy the 10$ Chinese made drilling machine at Lowes, not the Bosch or DeWalt 300$ machine. Skoda sells more cars than Ferrari, Stihl more saws than Husky, that doesn’t mean that Skoda is better than the Ferrari or that Stihl should be better than Husky, rather the other way around.



+1

I think you are right all the way, this time......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> +1
> 
> I think you are right all the way, this time......



He isn't right on anything but he will be proven right about all these crap saws he says people buy as soon as he tells me who is Husky's biggest customer. I'll give him a hint, its the same outfit that sells all those crap saws he's talking about, the outfit that does more business with Husky than any other. Then I want to see Peter wiggle out of his own words,LOLOL

(Sawtroll relax, I likes Peter, we fuss together real good)


----------



## belgian (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Whats that written in yeller there. Let me get my specs on. Ok let me look at it now, YIKESSSSSSSSSSS. Oh my I gotta get on the Lisa Marie and go save a fallen hero. No doubt Peter and Manual have tortured poor Belgian and they are using him as their tool. Hang on Belgian, I'm coming to save you from those heathens, hang in there ole boy, help is on the way,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



That's a mighty fine offer of you there brother Thall, I'll keep the belgian beers ready for ya (Tant no folgers over here, and we ain't missin it either  ...)

All kidding aside, that 346 looks a very pruty saw to me, + Troll has given his benediction over its specs, so it must be a tough one to beat. I have a few 242XP's and I would not trade them for any Stihl in its class. The 260 is a rock solid saw for sure, but everyone agrees it needs an upgrade to the 261.
Untill that happens, I'd vote for that Husky :help: :help:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> He isn't right on anything but he will be proven right about all these crap saws he says people buy as soon as he tells me who is Husky's biggest customer. I'll give him a hint, its the same outfit that sells all those crap saws he's talking about, the outfit that does more business with Husky than any other. Then I want to see Peter wiggle out of his own words,LOLOL
> 
> (Sawtroll relax, I likes Peter, we fuss together real good)



Not to worry Thall,,, He must be over medicated!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ....
> (Sawtroll relax, I likes Peter, we fuss together real good)



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: No need to relax here - I know you both quite well......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

belgian said:


> That's a mighty fine offer of you there brother Thall, I'll keep the belgian beers ready for ya (Tant no folgers over here, and we ain't missin it either  ...)
> 
> All kidding aside, that 346 looks a very pruty saw to me, + Troll has given his benediction over its specs, so it must be a tough one to beat. I have a few 242XP's and I would not trade them for any Stihl in its class. The 260 is a rock solid saw for sure, but everyone agrees it needs an upgrade to the 261.
> Untill that happens, I'd vote for that Husky :help: :help:



After I save your hide from those heathens you best find some Folgers overthere, grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Don't tell Peter but I got no bones at all with the 346 or any other Husky. I do find it odd though people walk in this shop with 026's 10-15-20 years and swear there is no saw like it, they lovem. I hear no complaints what so ever about the 260, only praise. That praise comes from 10-15-20 years of good service, not vib systems, filtration or speed in the cut. Long term trouble free service is what matters most of all and the 260 keeps on providing it year after year. The 346 has yet to even scratch the surface of where the 260 has been. Don't tell Peter I said that, he'll have a tissy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: No need to relax here - I know you both quite well......



Well you gotta admit its the best show in town,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 7, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Another testimonial to the typical box store customer. I love it!!



There is more! You don't understand the Midwestern retired farmer....I've actually had people ask for a 10% discount for things that are ALREADY on sale!

 

It's all I can do to keep customers away from the Troy-Bilt saws. It seems that our buying group looks ONLY at $$ and refuses to consider the number of those POS machines come back with pi$$ed off customers.  

 
dave


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Betcha didn't get the best at S'lowes now did ya,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope I pick them up at quality shops like yours. 
I'll keep letting SLowe's sell all the crap they want and Husky too:jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 7, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh my its time for a wake up call Pete. So you figure since the folks on AS don't like the 290 no one must like them, hmmmmm. Lets see, once again the numbers Pete, get with the numbers. There's 300 million people in the US alone. How many are AS members Pete, hmmmm. I've had customers tell me face to face they love that 290 I sold them so either they are lyers or you are just relying on a very few on here verses the world, you can't win the argument, your numbers just don't amount to the buying public that see's things quite different than you.
> 
> You are right people do buy crap once, sometimes twice and sometimes even more. I'd venture to say 35% to 40% of every Stihl I sell is to such a person that bought the crap machines first. That said tell us here on AS who is Husqvanra's biggest customer above everyone, who is it Pete. If you don't know I'll be glad to tell you but I want to see you admit just who is Husky's biggest customer, tell us Pete and when you do remember where all those crappy machines come from, now let it rip, who is it???




Oh Oh I Know
Sears, Lowes, And Tractor Supply cuse its definately not the dealer :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Oh Oh I Know
> Sears, Lowes, And Tractor Supply cuse its definately not the dealer :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Well shoot Mow I thought Peter would have answered me by now. The answer to the question is Sears Robuck Co. All those Craftsman crappy saws Pete was talking about are made by Poulan but owned by Husky or E-lux. Its them that reap the profits of those crappy saws so as far as I'm concerned its them as well that is flooding the market with the so called crappy saws Pete was referring to. The same outfit he adores reaps the profits and floods the market with what he himself calls crap. I see it as like that of a bunch of teen-agers on the street selling crack. The cops want to get to the source of the crack, the Kingpin. In the case of crap saws the sourse that reaps the profits is who? and I'm the cop,LOLOL

To be fair to Pete though I doubt seriously Husky in Sweden has any say whatsoever over the decisions by E-lux to flood the market with low grade Craftsman saws made by Poulan. Once again though your judged by the company you keep or in this case stuck with. So in all fairness, Husky pro saws, all of them, I have no issue with at all. Being the Kingpin of crap saws though and reaping the profits and counting the funds does leave Stihl in a class by itself, the upper class..


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well shoot Mow I thought Peter would have answered me by now. The answer to the question is Sears Robuck Co. All those Craftsman crappy saws Pete was talking about are made by Poulan but owned by Husky or E-lux. Its them that reap the profits of those crappy saws so as far as I'm concerned its them as well that is flooding the market with the so called crappy saws Pete was referring to. The same outfit he adores reaps the profits and floods the market with what he himself calls crap. I see it as like that of a bunch of teen-agers on the street selling crack. The cops want to get to the source of the crack, the Kingpin. In the case of crap saws the sourse that reaps the profits is who? and I'm the cop,LOLOL
> 
> To be fair to Pete though I doubt seriously Husky in Sweden has any say whatsoever over the decisions by E-lux to flood the market with low grade Craftsman saws made by Poulan. Once again though your judged by the company you keep or in this case stuck with. So in all fairness, Husky pro saws, all of them, I have no issue with at all. Being the Kingpin of crap saws though and reaping the profits and counting the funds does leave Stihl in a class by itself, the upper class..



So what you are saying is Poulan = Crap


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> So what you are saying is Poulan = Crap




Somewhat but have you any idea how many Craftsman saws are sold, its tons of them. Who reaps the rewards, guess who, its not Poulan though they make them. The final tally is totalled up by the KINGPIN, whos the KINGPIN Mow??


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Somewhat but have you any idea how many Craftsman saws are sold, its tons of them. Who reaps the rewards, guess who, its not Poulan though they make them. The final tally is totalled up by the KINGPIN, whos the KINGPIN Mow??



Does he live in Shreveport? or Sweden


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Does he live in Shreveport? or Sweden



Well if Husky is on their own like I've heard then yes the Kingpin is in Sweden. I seriously think though E-lux runs the show and I have no clue where their main headquarters are. Maybe Peter will tell us,LOL 

All kidding aside I could care less about who is who and what is what. I do like agervating Peter though. He's ok, he lives in Sweden and he should stand up for his home brand and he does. Can't fault him for that. He does need to be more carefull with that crap word though,hehe...


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well if Husky is on their own like I've heard then yes the Kingpin is in Sweden. I seriously think though E-lux runs the show and I have no clue where their main headquarters are. Maybe Peter will tell us,LOL
> 
> All kidding aside I could care less about who is who and what is what. I do like agervating Peter though. He's ok, he lives in Sweden and he should stand up for his home brand and he does. Can't fault him for that. He does need to be more carefull with that crap word though,hehe...



I think that E-Lux is still in control and hold the reins. And I agree the crap word should not be thrown around loosely because you never know who you will offend by calling this stuff crap and that stuff crap because if it is crap then you know its crap but you could still get offended by it being clled crap. I hope I cleared this whole crap thing up for you.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I think that E-Lux is still in control and hold the reins. And I agree the crap word should not be thrown around loosely because you never know who you will offend by calling this stuff crap and that stuff crap because if it is crap then you know its crap but you could still get offended by it being clled crap. I hope I cleared this whole crap thing up for you.



Thankya kindly. Now we will have to teach Pete never to say POS, thats anutter phrase we can't have on here cause I know Sears Robuck has alot of those,


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh, There you are my beauty, nobody is posting here right now, So I thought I would take a look at you again.






Oh yes, you look fast just sitting there




See you soon in America.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well shoot Mow I thought Peter would have answered me by now. The answer to the question is Sears Robuck Co. All those Craftsman crappy saws Pete was talking about are made by Poulan but owned by Husky or E-lux. Its them that reap the profits of those crappy saws so as far as I'm concerned its them as well that is flooding the market with the so called crappy saws Pete was referring to. The same outfit he adores reaps the profits and floods the market with what he himself calls crap. I see it as like that of a bunch of teen-agers on the street selling crack. The cops want to get to the source of the crack, the Kingpin. In the case of crap saws the sourse that reaps the profits is who? and I'm the cop,LOLOL
> 
> To be fair to Pete though I doubt seriously Husky in Sweden has any say whatsoever over the decisions by E-lux to flood the market with low grade Craftsman saws made by Poulan. Once again though your judged by the company you keep or in this case stuck with. So in all fairness, Husky pro saws, all of them, I have no issue with at all. Being the Kingpin of crap saws though and reaping the profits and counting the funds does leave Stihl in a class by itself, the upper class..



Hi Thall, 

Sorry for the delay, work kept me busy!
I must say I’d love to go over there and look at all your box stores, dealer, Lowes etc.
I cannot answer for any other market than mine, the Swedish market. I’d say that at least half of all Huskys sold in Sweden are XP saws, mainly 346 and 357. Another 25% of sales would be the 353 and the last 25% 345 and 350. I know of ONE person who has a 55, hence a so called farmer saw. My local dealer is a pretty big one, selling both Husky Stihl and J-red. On the Stihl shelf there is everything between the MS170 and the MS361. J-red he only stocks the 2147 and 2156, Husky from 340 to 575. But as I told, there is a overwhelming majority of 346/2147 and 357/2156.

It might very well be the case that in the US the number of Husky non-Pro saws vs the Pro ones is bigger than here. But Thall, you 300 million Americans represent 6% of the world population. How can you know anything about the ratio Pro/not Pro for Stihl and Husky? Being married to a German girl I’m a regular visitor of Germany. Germany has 80 million people, quit a lot. I can guarantee you that 90% of the Germans that buy a consumer saw, buy a Stihl. They are in every supermarket you can find. If a German buys a Husky, the chance is pretty high it’s a pro saw don’t you think? 

You ask why your customers are so happy with their 290s, coming in to your shop with praises only 2 days after they bought it? Do you think they have tried something else? Do you think that anyone who has tried a 361 will have a smile reaching the ears when he tries a 290? Don’t think so Thall. My wife was born in GDR. She still remembers the fall of the iron curtain and the first time she got to eat a banana. It’s all about expectations Thall. Of course you can sell an underpowered boat anchor with lousy vibes and clogged filter to someone you has never tried something else. 2 years after he will come back and you will sell him a 361. He will make you best man on his wedding! Brilliant, for him, for you and for Stihl.

Btw, it’s Peter, not Pete. 

/Peter


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Peter,
Lowes, Sears and home Depot are stores that cater to home Owners that like to "Do it there self".
Thall and Mow Like to put a picture in peoples minds that it is a bad thing to have Husqvarna sell there saws there.
I am sure if Stihl would put there saws in the open market other then there own stores. Those home Owner stores would jump all over the chance to sell Stihls in there stores.
other Big name brand companys sell there products at these stores also,
Such as John Deere, May tag, Anderson windows to name a few.


----------



## belgian (Jun 8, 2007)

> peter399 said:
> 
> 
> > I can guarantee you that 90% of the Germans that buy a consumer saw, buy a Stihl.
> ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> Ahhhhh, There you are my beauty, nobody is posting here right now, So I thought I would take a look at you again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So tell me Maunal when ya gonna get ya self a 346xp, I want you to get it and when you do I'll get one too, hows that sucker, now you have to buy a brand new 346xp for all this yaking you been doing. Time to quit yaking and start buying fool, talk is cheap. As for me I'll get mine from Spike and then when ya say how great it is I'll be able to agree or tell ya BS, mine aint worth a hoot in hell,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> So tell me Maunal when ya gonna get ya self a 346xp, I want you to get it and when you do I'll get one too, hows that sucker, now you have to buy a brand new 346xp for all this yaking you been doing. Time to quit yaking and start buying fool, talk is cheap. As for me I'll get mine from Spike and then when ya say how great it is I'll be able to agree or tell ya BS, mine aint worth a hoot in hell,LOLOL




I guess it will be some time before it hits the market, no need to rush it.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Thall,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, work kept me busy!
> I must say I’d love to go over there and look at all your box stores, dealer, Lowes etc.
> ...



Glad ya replied Peter. I noticed you didn't say whether you was in favor of your company reaping the rewards of all those low grade saws sold by thier biggest customer of all, Sears. Now ya can't have it both ways Peter. You can't scream how bad the 290 is and yet be in favor of Husky reaping the rewards of all those super low grade saws sold at Sears, their biggest customer in the world. 

I agree the 290 is no 361 nor is the price the same either. Not everyone needs a 589.00 saw to do one tree in the back yard. You seem to always boast about XP saws but frown on homeowner Stihls as though the homeowner Stihl should be as good as the XP Husky. I've personally worked on many homeowner grade Huskies here at the shop and they are nothing to write home about, that I can assure you, but I don't mix them with their pro saws as equals. Ya need to keep the apples with the apples and the oranges with the oranges when comparing these two brands of saws. 

Far as the American market goes Stihl rules, like it or lump it, those are the facts. In your home country sure Husky rules, they should. You think Stihl doesn't rule in Germany where they are made, hmmmm. That said whats left, the whole world,ok, go country to country and see who is top dog. The whole world can't be wrong and Sweden be the only one right, sorry, just isn't possible, especially after almost a half a century at the top.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I guess it will be some time before it hits the market, no need to rush it.....:biggrinbounce2:



You mean to tell me the saw is not even here yet and already its the baddest thing since the queen had the pups, good grief.

Its ok Sawtroll, I'm gonna make Manual dig in his pocket and get one after all his hoop la. When I hoop la a Stihl its always after I have bought it so Manual has to payyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,LOLOL


----------



## peter399 (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Glad ya replied Peter. I noticed you didn't say whether you was in favor of your company reaping the rewards of all those low grade saws sold by thier biggest customer of all, Sears. Now ya can't have it both ways Peter. You can't srcream how bad the 290 is and yet be in favor of Husky reaping the rewards of all those super low grade saws sold at Sears, their biggest customer in the world.
> 
> I agree the 290 is no 361 nor is the price the same either. Not everyone needs a 589.00 saw to do one tree in the back yard. You seem to always boast about XP saws but frown on homeowner Stihls as though the homeowner Stihl should be as good as the XP Husky. I've personally worked on many homeowner grade Huskies here at the shop and they are nothing to write home about, that I can assure you, but I don't mix them with their pro saws as equals. Ya need to keep the apples with the apples and the oranges with the oranges when comparing these two brands of saws.
> 
> Far as the American market goes Stihl rules, like it or lump it, those are the facts. In your home country sure Husky rules, they should. You think Stihl doesn't rule in Germany where they are made, hmmmm. That said whats left, the whole world,ok, go country to country and see who is top dog. The whole world can't be wrong and Sweden be the only one right, sorry, just isn't possible, especially after almost a half a century at the top.....




Thall ... I'm not in favor for Husky or Stihl reaping any awards from selling Rancher or Farm boss. Further, I've never compared the 290 to a Husky XP saw. I have also never said that the homeowner who cuts one tree in the backyard should have a Xp or Pro Stihl. Just not the 290. 340, 350, MS250, anything. But this thread has nothing to do with the 290, so I suggest we leave it. I also never said that Stihl doesn't control the market i Germany. 
Next time, read twice ok? I said that all in all (all markets) Stihl must sell more low end saws than Husky does, mostly because they sell more saws. 
And in Germany, where pepole buy Stihl and noone even knows what Husky is if he isn't a pro logger, the Huskys sold are probably pro saws right? 
You are probably the most biased person I've ever talked to Thall  No wonder since you are a Stihl dealer but still..

"....go country to country and see who is top dog. The whole world can't be wrong and Sweden be the only one right, sorry, just isn't possible.."

Now what's this? Have I ever said that Husky sells more saws than Stihl? No :deadhorse: 
Have I ever said that Sweden is the only reasonable country? No :deadhorse: 

Stay to facts and quit the groundless accusations.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jun 8, 2007)

*new 346xp*

Does anybody know when it will be available in the US?
My eyes are bleeding from reading 162 boring posts to try and find out.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Thall ... I'm not in favor for Husky or Stihl reaping any awards from selling Rancher or Farm boss. Further, I've never compared the 290 to a Husky XP saw. I have also never said that the homeowner who cuts one tree in the backyard should have a Xp or Pro Stihl. Just not the 290. 340, 350, MS250, anything. But this thread has nothing to do with the 290, so I suggest we leave it. I also never said that Stihl doesn't control the market i Germany.
> Next time, read twice ok? I said that all in all (all markets) Stihl must sell more low end saws than Husky does, mostly because they sell more saws.
> And in Germany, where pepole buy Stihl and noone even knows what Husky is if he isn't a pro logger, the Huskys sold are probably pro saws right?
> You are probably the most biased person I've ever talked to Thall  No wonder since you are a Stihl dealer but still..
> ...




Now now here I tried to be nice to ya and you start with a temper tissy. If I recall correctly it was you that used the POS motto and the crap motto in describing saws, not me.

I am glad to see you don't agree with one company reaping the rewards of anothers low grade equipment that the one company owns. I give ya high five for that but it doesn't change the facts does it, they continue to do it.

Peter let me give you a little piece of info that I know you do not know. See I'm in the know somewhat thanks to a few connections I have. Stihl looked into the Sears, Lowes thing and saw how well Husky performed. They estimate they themselves could increase sales by at least 40% if they did the samething. Now the clincher , they refused it claiming they don't need it nor do they want to tarnish they're reputation. So it appears Stihl treasures their reputation more than the almighty dollar, the same can't be said for E-lux...

Now I'm with you, enuff of this. Put it back on the hot rod 346 thats yet to arrive here. I'll get one if Manaul does so I'm not bias at all, I'm a happy Dolmar owner BTW so hush with the bais Peter, it tant so, I got the saws to prove it.......


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Thats what I'm talking about!!!!!*



treeslayer666 said:


> Does anybody know when it will be available in the US?
> My eyes are bleeding from reading 162 boring posts to try and find out.



Ask the sawtroll,,, he's the factoid balanse pro,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Lol,,,,,,*



THALL10326 said:


> Now now here I tried to be nice to ya and you start with a temper tissy. If I recall correctly it was you that used the POS motto and the crap motto in describing saws, not me.
> 
> Now I'm with you, enuff of this. Put it back on the hot rod 346 thats yet to arrive here. I'll get one if Manaul does so I'm not bias at all, I'm a happy Dolmar owner BTW so hush with th bais Peter, it tant so, I got the saws to prove it.......




Smoke em if ya got em boyz!!!!!!!


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I am glad to see you don't agree with one company reaping the rewards of anothers low grade equipment that the one company owns. I give ya high five for that but it doesn't change the facts does it, they continue to do it.
> 
> Peter let me give you a little piece of info that I know you do not know. See I'm in the know somewhat thanks to a few connections I have. Stihl looked into the Sears, Lowes thing and saw how well Husky performed. They estimate they themselves could increase sales by at least 40% if they did the samething. Now the clincher , they refused it claiming they don't need it nor do they want to tarnish they're reputation. So it appears Stihl treasures their reputation more than the almighty dollar, the same can't be said for E-lux...
> 
> Now I'm with you, enuff of this. Put it back on the hot rod 346 thats yet to arrive here. I'll get one if Manaul does so I'm not bias at all, I'm a happy Dolmar owner BTW so hush with th bais Peter, it tant so, I got the saws to prove it.......



I'll get a 346xp as soon as my 1995 254xpg dies (12 years old and still kicking stihls 260's butt)





SO Stihl thinks selling there saws at Box stores would tarnish there reputation, Whys that ? I know.
Because Stihl would not be able to hide the fact that there Home owner saws are just as bad as those saws that other company are reaping the profits on


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll get a 346xp as soon as my 1995 254xpg dies (12 years old and still kicking stihls 260's butt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:sword: :sword: :sword:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll get a 346xp as soon as my 1995 254xpg dies (12 years old and still kicking stihls 260's butt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats that ya say about bad saws being sold over at Sears and Lowes, well I'll be dayumm, Manual your getting soft in your old age admitting at last what the rest of the country has known for years,   

You done talked yourself into a 346xp now big boy, ya aint got no choice but get one. When ya do I'll get one too so ha, more than one way to skin a ornery cat,LOL


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jun 8, 2007)

*346xp*

All I want to know is when the new 346xp is hitting the US?
I dont care about specs and stihl vs husky vs dolmar debates.
I cut all day every day and have very little time on the computer because Im out actually working.
Right now ( and all season ) Ive been topping with a dolmar 5100s. Alot more power than a 346xp but heavy and bulky and sometimes a ????? to start.
Ive always used 346xp ( before that 242xp's before that 42's ) for topping but always looking for more power I picked up a couple dolmar 5100's.
If anyone knows when the new 346xp is comming I would appreciate the heads up before I order a couple more dolmars.
By the way I run Huskys, dolmars, and stihls who cares!!!
I run what works best for the situation. For anything 24" bar and up
Stihl 660's. 20" bars Dolmar 7900's.( replaced husky 372's and 385's ) 16" bars Husky 346xp and Dolmar 5100's
After 17 years in the tree removal game and trying everything on the market this is what works best for me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Opppppppps*

Ya say ya got a 12 year old Husky that still runs, I'm calling channel 9 now, thats a news story and a half,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

treeslayer666 said:


> All I want to know is when the new 346xp is hitting the US?
> I dont care about specs and stihl vs husky vs dolmar debates.
> I cut all day every day and have very little time on the computer because Im out actually working.
> Right now ( and all season ) Ive been topping with a dolmar 5100s. Alot more power than a 346xp but heavy and bulky and sometimes a ????? to start.
> ...



Exactly. Anyone that takes all this stuff serious has too much time on their hands. Been alittle slow here this morning, no broke down nothing to fix. So I'm on here shooting the breeze with my Husky brothern, gotta admit we have fun if nothing else....


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

treeslayer666 said:


> All I want to know is when the new 346xp is hitting the US?
> I dont care about specs and stihl vs husky vs dolmar debates.
> I cut all day every day and have very little time on the computer because Im out actually working.
> Right now ( and all season ) Ive been topping with a dolmar 5100s. Alot more power than a 346xp but heavy and bulky and sometimes a ????? to start.
> ...



You should ask your local Husky dealer, Maybe Spike will chime in soon.
He always tells us when Husquvarna's new products hit the market in the U.S.


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Whats that ya say about bad saws being sold over at Sears and Lowes, well I'll be dayumm, Manual your getting soft in your old age admitting at last what the rest of the country has known for years,
> 
> You done talked yourself into a 346xp now big boy, ya aint got no choice but get one. When ya do I'll get one too so ha, more than one way to skin a ornery cat,LOL



Thats right I said as bad as, What if I said as good as.

How full or empty is your coffee right now ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats right I said as bad as, What if I said as good as.
> 
> How full or empty is your coffee right now ?



If ya said as good they wouldn't be over there in the first place,haha. 

Skip all that non-sense, when ya getting this new 346xp??? You can't come on here with all that hoop la and not buy the saw, that just aint right. So to make it fair since I don't buy all the hoop la I'll buy one too. That way we will both know what were yaking about. See I sold you a saw at last even if I had to buy it too, teach ya to mess with DUKE.,lol


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the 346 to come out in the Jonsered line for the U.S.
Jonsered sells them in other Countrys.
See I am supporting Jonsered.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> I'm still waiting for the 346 to come out in the Jonsered line for the U.S.
> Jonsered sells them in other Countrys.
> See I am supporting Jonsered.



Well shoot, what fun is you, grrrrrrrrrr, heck with waiting, too much weight sunk the great Titantic. So fill me in, is this new 346xp were talking about here in the US for sale yet?? If so I'll get one and tease ya with it, hell may use for a few days and sell it to ya, tant but a saw to me.


----------



## manual (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, Nobody Beats the Duke.







Errrr, Yes Dear I'm getting off the computer now. I know, I Know. Yes Dear.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 8, 2007)

what'cha all going to do if it's never released here??


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2007)

manual said:


> ....
> Because Stihl would not be able to hide the fact that there Home owner saws are just as bad as those saws that other company are reaping the profits on



They are much worse, at least compared to Huskys.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

..hopefully THALL will give me some rep points (positive), for informing him on that fact........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> :sword: :sword: :sword:



:sword: :sword: :sword: 

:angel:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> They are much worse, at least compared to Huskys.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ..hopefully THALL will give me some rep points (positive), for informing him on that fact........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



I just tried to rep ya Troll but the system won't let me yet.

Your right there are many worse and of course there are many better,:sword: :sword: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I just tried to rep ya Troll but the system won't let me yet.
> 
> Your right there are many worse and of course there are many better,:sword: :sword: :hmm3grin2orange:




I am not allowed to rep you either, so that evens out, I _have_ tried........umpkin2:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Me either,,,,*



THALL10326 said:


> I just tried to rep ya Troll but the system won't let me yet.
> 
> Your right there are many worse and of course there are many better,:sword: :sword: :hmm3grin2orange:



no rep for no one :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> no rep for no one :bang: :bang: :bang:



I tried you earlier River, it won't let me. Been trying to give Lake some rep all week. I'll be sending ya some shortly soon as it lets me. 

BTW River guess what, I sold Manual a saw today. I made him fess up and buy this little hot rod 346xp. You stay on his hide and make sure he does. I'll get one as soon as he does so I got him right where I want him now, teach him to mess with The Champ,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Heck,,, I want one too!!!!!*



THALL10326 said:


> I tried you earlier River, it won't let me. Been trying to give Lake some rep all week. I'll be sending ya some shortly soon as it lets me.
> 
> BTW River guess what, I sold Manual a saw today. I made him fess up and buy this little hot rod 346xp. You stay on his hide and make sure he does. I'll get one as soon as he does so I got him right where I want him now, teach him to mess with The Champ,



I really would like to have one of those new ones,,,,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I really would like to have one of those new ones,,,,




I already contacted Spike about it and as soon as he gets them in its on baby. Manual will have to buy one or sit and foam at the mouth over mine,LOL


----------



## rbtree (Jun 8, 2007)

Thall, you are da man!!  If you've never run a 346, you'll surely like it. But, stock, it's a bit underwhelming..and a fair bit slower than the 5100, as you expect. Mod it and it becomes mighty impressive...its torque curve really fattens up as well.

I'm surely looking forward to this new model...my guess is, modded by the right builder, it will beat a ported 5100...and weigh less, and still have that sweet compact package. :chainsawguy:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 8, 2007)

treeslayer666 said:


> All I want to know is when the new 346xp is hitting the US?
> I dont care about specs and stihl vs husky vs dolmar debates.
> I cut all day every day and have very little time on the computer because Im out actually working.
> Right now ( and all season ) Ive been topping with a dolmar 5100s. Alot more power than a 346xp but heavy and bulky and sometimes a ????? to start.
> ...




i'm pretty much with ya, slayer. But, modded a 372 holds its own with a 7900...and has better filtration, full wrap handle availability....and the new 75 cc jug sounds like the real deal, when ported. Got one coming, after Bailey's ships it to Ed Heard that is....

Both my stock and ported 5100's start easily. My ported 7900 does not.....

And, having all these modded 372's and 7900's means I don't use my 066's ( now stolen or sold) that much. But, I have a new 660, and I'll prolly get it ported, though I don't expect it will cut that much faster.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 8, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Thall, you are da man!!  If you've never run a 346, you'll surely like it. But, stock, it's a bit underwhelming..and a fair bit slower than the 5100, as you expect. Mod it and it becomes mighty impressive...its torque curve really fattens up as well.
> 
> I'm surely looking forward to this new model...my guess is, modded by the right builder, it will beat a ported 5100...and weigh less, and still have that sweet compact package. :chainsawguy:




Well to be honest RB I like all saws. This 346 though, I'm getting for two reasons, one to prove once again I'm not bias. I like my Dolmars, like my Stihl's and I'm sure I'll have no problem with the 346. On here we all play and carry on over brands, some take it to heart but to me its all in fun. Now that Manual charactor has been hoop la'ing that 346 bigtime. Now he's gotta stop talking and start buying. I got that sucker on the ropes now, if I buy one, and I am, he has to do the same, if not I get to torment him to no end,LOL

The weight of the 346 is looking fine so I figure for a limber it should be great and it fullfills two purposes, one to make Manual dig in his pocket after all that jawing of his and two, proves I'm not bias and at 10 pounds that little saw ought to be fun to use for sure.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 9, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I really would like to have one of those new ones,,,,



Well I guess I cn quit talking to you now


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ... The weight of the 346 is looking fine so I figure for a limber it should be great and it fullfills two purposes, one to make Manual dig in his pocket after all that jawing of his and two, proves I'm not bias and at 10 pounds that little saw ought to be fun to use for sure.


 Hopefully, the larger engine will not increase the weight by much, but I suspect a slight increase, still far from the 5100 though...... 


And that compact powerhead sure is nice, but at the cost of an outboard sprocket - not a real issue on a saw in this class though.....:biggrinbounce2:

...but don't take the clutch cover off, with the chainbrake on......


----------



## rreidnauer (Jun 9, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> ...but don't take the clutch cover off, with the chainbrake on......



Been there, done that. Doesn't work.  

(and boy do ya ever kick yourself when you finally realize it!)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*hey RB!!!!!*



rbtree said:


> Thall, you are da man!!  If you've never run a 346, you'll surely like it. But, stock, it's a bit underwhelming..and a fair bit slower than the 5100, as you expect. Mod it and it becomes mighty impressive...its torque curve really fattens up as well.
> 
> I'm surely looking forward to this new model...my guess is, modded by the right builder, it will beat a ported 5100...and weigh less, and still have that sweet compact package. :chainsawguy:



was that a 346 you used in the aimed felling competition @ Sequim????

I took a gob of pics while you did that it was awesome BTW to watch you use the sights on your saw to make your face cut, then make all of your dog sets to set up your trigger,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then when you gunned it off of the stump and drilled that watermelon,,,,,,, it was very cool!!!   :chainsawguy:

will post some of them here just because you used a husky!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Been there, done that. Doesn't work.
> 
> (and boy do ya ever kick yourself when you finally realize it!)



Me too (on the 353) - it took an hour or so, and a few beers, to figure out how to get it right again.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Melon Busting 101 BY RB TRee*

Excuse me while I kiss the Sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






using the sights to set the face cut!!!!!
















more later got to go work on saws for now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 9, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> was that a 346 you used in the aimed felling competition @ Sequim????




Yess'r it wuz...

Thanks for the compliments...but a stick that was leaning right towards my target was like child's play.

It's a dreary day today with rain expected, but I may still hop the ferry to Port Gamble. You went through it on the way to Sequim. There's a three day festival going on there...mt bike race...logging show..... etc etc. http://www.oldmilldays.com/

Cool info here on the town's history. It was the longest continuously operating saw mill in the US of Eh till it shut down in '95---now a well restored town. http://www.portgamble.com/default.asp?ID=1

And hope to hit Deming tomorrow if I ain't too waterlogged.


----------



## manual (Jun 9, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I tried you earlier River, it won't let me. Been trying to give Lake some rep all week. I'll be sending ya some shortly soon as it lets me.
> 
> BTW River guess what, I sold Manual a saw today. I made him fess up and buy this little hot rod 346xp. You stay on his hide and make sure he does. I'll get one as soon as he does so I got him right where I want him now, teach him to mess with The Champ,





RiverRat2 said:


> I really would like to have one of those new ones,,,,



Looks Like I Sold Two.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks Like I Sold Two.



Yes, but *you* have to buy the first one.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 9, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but *you* have to buy the first one.......



Ya got that right Troll, he can't squeak out of it now. If he doesn't the pictures I put on here of mine will make him so mad he'll buy 3 of em just to stop me from tormenting him,,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Jun 9, 2007)

It looks like the new 346 has a compression release. My 2004 model 346 doesn't have that. Is that a change for this saw, or have more recent 346's come with the compression release?

Seems like a little overkill on a 50cc saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2007)

engineeringnerd said:


> It looks like the new 346 has a compression release. My 2004 model 346 doesn't have that. Is that a change for this saw, or have more recent 346's come with the compression release?
> 
> Seems like a little overkill on a 50cc saw.


I have never seen it on the 45cc version....


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 9, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I have never seen it on the 45cc version....




Some dealers here can install one on request, but it's not on from factory on the "old" 346xp/xpg.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Some dealers here can install one on request, but it's not on from factory on the "old" 346xp/xpg.



He he, I wouldn't want it - the PS5100S is fine without it, real easy started saw.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 9, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> He he, I wouldn't want it - the PS5100S is fine without it, real easy started saw.......:greenchainsaw:



I don't think it's necessary on a saw of that size, but some do I guess ,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*RB,,, Oh yes,,, it will cut faster,,,,,*



rbtree said:


> i'm pretty much with ya, slayer. But, modded a 372 holds its own with a 7900...and has better filtration, full wrap handle availability....and the new 75 cc jug sounds like the real deal, when ported. Got one coming, after Bailey's ships it to Ed Heard that is....
> 
> Both my stock and ported 5100's start easily. My ported 7900 does not.....
> 
> And, having all these modded 372's and 7900's means I don't use my 066's ( now stolen or sold) that much. But, I have a new 660, and I'll prolly get it ported, though I don't expect it will cut that much faster.



I have a few 066's and woods ported one of them myself,,, the difference is rather obvious!!!!

Ask Just Mow!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*more Husky 346 melon busting tricks*

Here is RB getting all psyched up with his ole trusty 346!!!!!







into the back cut and watching for commitment to tha fall,,,,,,,
drum roll please!!!!!






He pulls the trigger with the sweet little 346!!!!!!!






Melon busted,,, there were only about 5 melons hit out of about twenty,,, RB was the first to score!!!!!! you can see a dark piece to the left of the kid and about 3/4 of tha way up tha spar,,,,back on topic,,,, notice how even his hinge wood is,,, to be expected from a pro,,,, pretty cool though I thought!!
Nice job RB!!!!!! nice little saw that 346 is!!!!!!!


----------



## 16:1mix (Jun 9, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I don't think it's necessary on a saw of that size, but some do I guess ,,,,



My 350 has a compression relief but I often forget to use it. The saw starts easily enough without it.


----------



## pgg (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, that's a copybook/manual/rulebook cut, the hinge is perfection, hell, even the scarf's the right depth. Well I cut down 400 - 500 trees about that size each day thinning pine forests with 036's and 044's, and in 30 years on the end of a chainsaw, I doubt I've ever got a cut as perfect as in that photo!! Now, I can drop a tree on a dime blindfolded, you'd love my cuts, angled like crazy in all uneven directions, depends on how your back feels and how much junk you're lugging around, I often prop the saw from the hip and drop em' that way, the cut's a shocker, but hey, so long as the scarf's pointed good, she'll tip the right way..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 9, 2007)

If you guys keep blowing smoke up RB, I'll have to show you the pics where whey didn't go quite as wellopcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 9, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I have a few 066's and woods ported one of them myself,,, the difference is rather obvious!!!!
> 
> Ask Just Mow!!!!!!



Very Obvious indeed


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Storm wind driven spars are very hard to predict!!!!*



Lakeside53 said:


> If you guys keep blowing smoke up RB, I'll have to show you the pics where whey didn't go quite as wellopcorn:



As the Satellite Dish found out!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have better pics than that one...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 10, 2007)

Heh, not as good as this one:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 10, 2007)

I just put together this video of some cool stuff we did back in the Summer of '02..

only put two holes in the street.....


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2wMdGPEPfc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2wMdGPEPfc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## belgian (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, nice vid, rb. Felling trees that tall would scare the [email protected] out of me


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2007)

rbtree said:


> I just put together this video of some cool stuff we did back in the Summer of '02.. ....





belgian said:


> Wow, nice vid, rb. Felling trees that tall would scare the [email protected] out of me





Yep, really cool video!!!!


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2007)

manual said:


> BTW, Nobody Beats the Duke.



But nobody's cooler than Steve McQueen.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2007)

manual said:


> You should ask your local Husky dealer, Maybe Spike will chime in soon.
> He always tells us when Husquvarna's new products hit the market in the U.S.



I'll be talking to my rep tomorrow and I'll see if I can learn anything. 

If there isn't going to be a model number change, it might not be so obvious when the new ones start arriving. "346's" might just start showing up with the new cylinder. Stuff like this has happened before. The change would be at a particular serial number that would likely be explained in a service bulletin. The next problem will be that when ordering 346's is that for a while, you might get the new one, and you might get the old one. 

So, I'm all for a new model number.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2007)

spike60 said:


> ...
> So, I'm all for a new model number.



*I said 349xp, and I stick to that!* 

It is the closest number that isn't already taken, and it has a subtle resemblence to 346xp.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> *I said 349xp, and I stick to that!*
> 
> It is the closest number that isn't already taken, and it has a subtle resemblence to 346xp.......:greenchainsaw:



Yeah, I like that sound of that!

Hopefully it wouldn't be accompanied by the kind of price increase we saw with the 385/390.


----------



## manual (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like the 346 will stay named the 346.


Atleast by the pictures.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks like the 346 will stay named the 346.
> 
> 
> Atleast by the pictures.



They have to deside before it hits the market, imo the spec differense is too large this time, to keep the model number........


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 10, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> They have to deside before it hits the market, imo the spec differense is too large this time, to keep the model number........



I found out the new name today, it's on their website.

Introducing the all new Husqvarna 346 *POS* :jawdrop:  :censored: 








Just having fun Manny


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Nice work With the trusty 346 ehhh??!!!!!!*



rbtree said:


> I just put together this video of some cool stuff we did back in the Summer of '02..
> 
> only put two holes in the street.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I found out the new name today, it's on their website.
> 
> Introducing the all new Husqvarna 346 *POS* :jawdrop:  :censored:
> Just having fun Manny
> ...



I don't believe that post was edited by THALL, he wants one of those new Huskys.......... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## manual (Jun 11, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I found out the new name today, it's on their website.
> 
> Introducing the all new Husqvarna 346 *POS* :jawdrop:  :censored:
> 
> ...



Come on now jump on the band wagon trade your OLD MS260 POS Design and Buy the 346XP Same as Thall 

Just having fun Mow keep your pos 260 LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 11, 2007)

manual said:


> Come on now jump on the band wagon trade your OLD MS260 POS Design and Buy the 346XP Same as Thall
> 
> Just having fun Mow keep your pos 260 LOL




Aren't you forgetting something Manual, hmmmmm. I expect you'll be getting one too. Surely your not hooping and hollering how great this machine is and not buying one, hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I sent a e-mail to Spike already so you best send him one too and place your order........


----------



## belgian (Jun 11, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Aren't you forgetting something Manual, hmmmmm. I expect you'll be getting one too. Surely your not hooping and hollering how great this machine is and not buying one, hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I sent a e-mail to Spike already so you best send him one too and place your order........



Thall, one advice before you are gonna use that 346 : put the test log on something steadier than a bucket. Those huskies are very nervous and may bite an un-experienced Stihl user. We can't have a fine cool head injured now, do we ... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :fart:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 11, 2007)

belgian said:


> Thall, one advice before you are gonna use that 346 : put the test log on something steadier than a bucket. Those huskies are very nervous and may bite an un-experienced Stihl user. We can't have a fine cool head injured now, do we ... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :fart:



Hey thats a good point Belgian. No doult when the hands of a Stihl man grab the handle of that little Husky it will indeed shake, not the hands, the saw, LOLOL If it is as good as Manual tells me it is I'll be the first to agree. If it isn't he'll be the first to hear from me,LOL Mine will be better than his regardless,hehe


----------



## manual (Jun 12, 2007)

First thing you have to do is get use to the rear handle. Its a bit thicker then those boy toy handles on stihls.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 12, 2007)

My rep didn't have any info on when this saw might arrive here in the US. There is a national sales meeting in early July which will cover the fall saw program. That's when we might get an idea about some new models. 

Last year Husky made all of their official new product anouncements at the EXPO show in Louisville. That was in Sept or Oct. 

Can we keep this thread going til then????? Sort of an endurance contest between Thall and Manual. Take your vitamins, guys!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

spike60 said:


> ....
> Can we keep this thread going til then????? Sort of an endurance contest between Thall and Manual. Take your vitamins, guys!



It is allways possible to dig it up again, if not.

I will prescribe on it, easier to find then.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## peter399 (Jun 12, 2007)

Found this press release (in Swedish only):

http://www.newsdesk.se/pressroom/husqvarna/pressrelease/view/152486

It says power increase 0,2 kW. I first said 0,2hp but it will actually be 0,27hp so closer to 3,7hp than 3,6 hp, if that is true. For your information collection Troll


----------



## blis (Jun 12, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Found this press release (in Swedish only):
> 
> http://www.newsdesk.se/pressroom/husqvarna/pressrelease/view/152486
> 
> It says power increase 0,2 kW. I first said 0,2hp but it will actually be 0,27hp so closer to 3,7hp than 3,6 hp, if that is true. For your information collection Troll



If i interpreted that release right (with my rather horrible swedish skills) the new model will be called 346xp *new edition*, not 349xp as troll suggested...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Found this press release (in Swedish only):
> 
> http://www.newsdesk.se/pressroom/husqvarna/pressrelease/view/152486
> 
> It says power increase 0,2 kW. I first said 0,2hp but it will actually be 0,27hp so closer to 3,7hp than 3,6 hp, if that is true. For your information collection Troll



Nice, 2.7kW = _about_ 3.699hp, but calculating on rounded of numbers leave some leeway...........
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Oh yeah get used to it,,,,*



manual said:


> First thing you have to do is get use to the rear handle. Its a bit thicker then those boy toy handles on stihls.



and hope that nothing ever breaks on it cause you have to be a freaking majician to stuff all that stuff down inside it and get it right.... since it doesn't come apart like the Orange and white brand,,

I apologize fellas I lost it there for a second    :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## Woodie (Jun 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> and hope that nothing ever breaks on it cause you have to be a freaking majician to stuff all that stuff down inside it and get it right.... since it doesn't come apart like the Orange and white brand,,
> 
> I apologize fellas I lost it there for a second    :monkey: :monkey:



Magician...HAH! I just had to take the starter assembly and half the handle off my Stihl blower in order to adjust the idle speed!!! (Only to have to do it again five minutes later after figuring out the owners manual was wrong about the direction of the screw thread!!)

Juuuuuuust stirring the pot... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*I know,,, Me too!!!!*



Woodie said:


> Magician...HAH! I just had to take the starter assembly and half the handle off my Stihl blower in order to adjust the idle speed!!! (Only to have to do it again five minutes later after figuring out the owners manual was wrong about the direction of the screw thread!!)
> 
> Juuuuuuust stirring the pot... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I like my Huskies,,,,, I own several,,,,,,,,just have to work on them a bit more to get as used to them as I am on the other brand,,,,, 

They all have their own little idiosyncrasies that take some getting used too and really I prefer to be able to work on all of them anyway!!!!!! :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :notrolls2:


----------



## manual (Jun 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> and hope that nothing ever breaks on it cause you have to be a freaking majician to stuff all that stuff down inside it and get it right.... since it doesn't come apart like the Orange and white brand,,
> 
> I apologize fellas I lost it there for a second    :monkey: :monkey:



How do you think Husqvarna put it together ? Elfs.
A real Mechanic can reassemble it.


----------



## manual (Jun 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> since it doesn't come apart like the Orange and white brand,,
> 
> :monkey: :monkey:



Now that there is food for thought.


----------



## manual (Jun 12, 2007)

spike60 said:


> My rep didn't have any info on when this saw might arrive here in the US. There is a national sales meeting in early July which will cover the fall saw program. That's when we might get an idea about some new models.
> 
> Last year Husky made all of their official new product anouncements at the EXPO show in Louisville. That was in Sept or Oct.
> 
> Can we keep this thread going til then????? Sort of an endurance contest between Thall and Manual. Take your vitamins, guys!



That should give Stihl Time to catch up on there design of the MS260
looks like 20 years is not enough time.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

manual said:


> That should give Stihl Time to catch up on there design of the MS260
> looks like 20 years is not enough time.



OR, Husky has been trying for 20 years to come up with
a saw that will take away the 026/260 sales.

026/260 may vib a little more, may not rev as high, but boy dose it have
some staying *POWER*.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 12, 2007)

> OR, Husky has been trying for 20 years to come up with
> a saw that will take away the 026/260 sales.
> 
> 026/260 may vib a little more, may not rev as high, but boy dose it have
> some staying POWER.


Unless your a dealer why would sales numbers mean anything to you? Do you think a Porsche driver feels slighted because Honda sells more accords than Porsche does cars?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

manual said:


> That should give Stihl Time to catch up on there design of the MS260
> looks like 20 years is not enough time.





Trigger-Time said:


> OR, Husky has been trying for 20 years to come up with
> a saw that will take away the 026/260 sales.
> 
> 026/260 may vib a little more, may not rev as high, but boy dose it have
> some staying *POWER*.



Same old discussion......... 

...but manual is the one that is right - that was pretty established here about 5 years ago........ :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Unless your a dealer why would sales numbers mean anything to you? Do you think a Porsche driver feels slighted because Honda sells more accords than Porsche does cars?





SawTroll said:


> Same old discussion.........
> 
> ...but manual is the one that is right - that was pretty established here about 5 years ago........ :greenchainsaw:



YEP...............still as easy to get people fired up about it :jester:

Lot a legging pulling here...just thought I would pull a little...................


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Unless your a dealer why would sales numbers mean anything to you? Do you think a Porsche driver feels slighted because Honda sells more accords than Porsche does cars?



After thinking about it..........Sales numbers do mean something
to me.........lots and lots of sales, for years and years, what ever
it is their must be something good about it.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Same old discussion.........
> 
> ...but manual is the one that is right - that was pretty established here about 5 years ago........ :greenchainsaw:



Troll, Just because you think Manual is right......Don't mean I think he is right!

Nothing against Manual........or anybody else!

Troll I hear them calling you @ the REP Thread :jester:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> After thinking about it..........Sales numbers do mean something
> to me.........lots and lots of sales, for years and years, what ever
> it is their must be something good about it.



The same ol' excuse for not coming up with something better, also......:Eye: :Eye:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Troll, Just because you think Manual is right......Don't mean I think he is right!
> 
> Nothing against Manual........or anybody else!
> 
> Troll I hear them calling you @ the REP Thread :jester:



Manual is not quite right there, but he is here......


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The same ol' excuse for not coming up with something better, also......:Eye: :Eye:



WHY mess with a good thing.......if they are a good soild machine
that keep selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling 
and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and sellingand selling
and selling and selling..........................chatching breath.......and selling
and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
and selling.............*I think you get my point*

*026/260 one of the best saws ever made!*


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> ...
> *026/260 one of the best saws ever made!* ...



 You must be living in the past.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I actually like the 026/260, but there are better options out there.....


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> *026/260 one of the best saws ever made!*





SawTroll said:


> You must be living in the past.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I actually like the 026/260, but there are better options out there.....



I guess I should have added *And Still Made Today* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> WHY mess with a good thing.......if they are a good soild machine
> that keep selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> ...



Just like the Volks Wagon.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 12, 2007)

manual said:


> Just like the Volks Wagon.



:hmm3grin2orange: 

I will admit I have never run a 346............but I have never said anything
bad about them (I think  ).........I have stuck up for the 026, IMO it's a very good
saw.

I would have bought a 346 just to try........but don't like the way it feels.
If the new model hits the U.S. I may try one anyway. Did I say that!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*BRAAAAAhahahahahah!!!!*



manual said:


> How do you think Husqvarna put it together ? Elfs.
> A real Mechanic can reassemble it.



Good one manual,,,,,,

and BTW I admire your tenacity because,,,, you always can find those little weasel words to help make your case,,,, Prolly why your so freaking good with
Huskies,,,,,,, yeah,,,,, Weasel saws,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Wait a minute bwalker,,,,*



bwalker said:


> Unless your a dealer why would sales numbers mean anything to you? Do you think a Porsche driver feels slighted because Honda sells more accords than Porsche does cars?



Dont be comparing the vacumn cleaner peoples saws to Porshe's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> WHY mess with a good thing.......if they are a good soild machine
> that keep selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling and selling
> ...



NUFF SAID


----------



## bwalker (Jun 12, 2007)

The 260 might be a nice, reliable saw, but by todays standards its bit long in the tooth/outdated, not to mention expensive. 
If Stihl replaced the 290 with the 260 and sold it to that market/price I think it would be a great move.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 12, 2007)

replace the 290 with the 260.. That I agree with..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 12, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Found this press release (in Swedish only):
> 
> http://www.newsdesk.se/pressroom/husqvarna/pressrelease/view/152486
> 
> It says power increase 0,2 kW. I first said 0,2hp but it will actually be 0,27hp so closer to 3,7hp than 3,6 hp, if that is true. For your information collection Troll




Good job Peter. Even Sawtroll sometimes does not know the specs but he does know them 99.99999% of the time, that I can tell you. Good job, its rare you catch ole SawTroll not knowing the exact specs...


----------



## peter399 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology
on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture. 
Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption. 

Motorcycles: Here, you don't drive a Harley unless you 
are a criminal. Why drive a V2 1100cc vibrating monster with merely 60hp when you can buy a smooth running Honda/Yamaha with 180hp? 

One can almost think that the less technology, the better. That could be the answer to the MS290 sales. The average American has the following setup: F250, Harley and MS290  My summary would be that cultural differences have a higher influence on sales than performace and art of engineering (260 vs 346).


----------



## peter399 (Jun 13, 2007)

Then you can discuss what is the best. I think that you Americans are happier than we are and that maust in some way be the meaning of this life


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 13, 2007)

bwalker said:


> The 260 might be a nice, reliable saw, but by todays standards its bit long in the tooth/outdated, not to mention expensive.
> If Stihl replaced the 290 with the 260 and sold it to that market/price I think it would be a great move.



That is exactly what they have been doing here for at least some years with the basic 260, they call it the *260Farmboss*, and sell it at about the same price as the Husky 350.......

There are no 290s or 310s offered here, the 390 is another "farmboss".


----------



## bwalker (Jun 13, 2007)

> I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology
> on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
> I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture.
> Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption.
> ...


 Sounds like a lot of sterotypical BS.
For one a F-250 can be ordered out as nice or nicer than your cars with all of the option you have listed save the tire pressure device, which I am unsure of. The technology involved is just as advanced as well.
The reason that you dont see f-250 in Sweden is because A. you live in a socialist, entitlement society and very few people could afford them B. Your gas taxes(see A.) artificially inflate the prices of your fuel to the point opperating one would be cost prohibitive.

The reason the 260 enjoys high sales in the US is that it is Stihls 50cc pro saw, which is a popular size. Stihls sells the most saws in the USA. Hence its no stretch to see why the 260 has high sales. The 290 enjoys high sales because it is fairly cheap and homeowners buy them based on the reputation of Stihls pro saws and the Stihl name.
If Poulan made a pro level saw the bested its Stihl competitor in every way and sold it as a homowner saw for a cheaper price Stihl would still outsell them based on perception and name recognition.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 13, 2007)

peter399 said:


> I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology
> on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
> I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture.
> Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption.
> ...




Peter - You must be getting most of your info from old TV reruns. Maybe you need to get off your butt and get over here to check out the county and culture(s) before you try to tell us what we drive and why.... and in any case you are so far off the mark I'm not even going to go there... 


The bikes: I see about a 1000 Hondas, Yamahas, etc for every Harley...

As for saws... The only people that seem to give a damn about the "technology" are on AS, and a couple of other unmentionable sites. It's rare for a customer to ever ask me about performance, weight or technology... good or bad, old or new, and if they do it's usually a geek homeowner that just got educated on the internet and googled an AS thread by mistake.


----------



## manual (Jun 13, 2007)

Peter is not to far off track.
I own Two 3/4 ton trucks, A Harley, But mostly Husqvarna Saws.

How else am I going to haul wood, or my Tractor.

The only people that don't give a damn about "technology" is those who buy old Stihl designs.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Then you can discuss what is the best. I think that you Americans are happier than we are and that maust in some way be the meaning of this life



How many times have you been to the US?


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's rare for a customer to ever ask me about performance, weight or technology... good or bad, old or new, and if they do it's usually a geek homeowner that just got educated on the internet and googled an AS thread by mistake.



Or on purpose.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I don't have a Harley. I would like to make a cool Harley saw tho. My motorcycles have been a husky 360fallowed by a Honda cr 250 and a 750 f.
Gotta say I love the wife's 260 pro. I don't know if its because i run 044 and bigger most of the time but it doent vibrate feels very lite and easy to use. So why go searching for another saw that size. If you are sensitive to vibration from a 260 a person probably shouldn't own anything bigger than a 180. I will concede the air filter is a retarded design.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 13, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Or on purpose.



Then they stay and become members:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## bwalker (Jun 13, 2007)

> The only people that don't give a damn about "technology" is those who buy old Stihl designs.


 And Harleys,lol.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 13, 2007)

peter399 said:


> I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
> 
> I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture.
> Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption.




All right, I usually agree with you Peter, and I agree that the 346 is a better saw in most all respects than the 260.

That said, I vehemently disagree with you on the vehicles. 

First things first...I'd like to point out that the only major vehicle manufacturers in Sweden are owned by Ford and GM here in the States.

Secondly, you are comparing apples to oranges with your vehicle choices. An F-250, made by the company I work for, is not about things like keyless entry. It's about being able to tow 7 1/2 tons...roughly four Volvos plus trailer. It's about being able to carry, in the vehicle, a payload of over 3,000 lbs, roughly the weight of a small Volvo.

How many of your Volvos and Saabs have an integrated brake controller for towing? Or a snow-plow package? Or an integrated power take-off? Low-range 4-wheel drive?

An F-250 is driven by working people who have a need to haul and tow. Someone like that is usually not troubled by the ignominy of having to twist a key in the ignition.


----------



## manual (Jun 13, 2007)

Both of mine have cruise control, power windows, A/C.

Key less entry ? Hmmmmm I never take the keys out, so that would be key less entry.


----------



## manual (Jun 13, 2007)

bwalker said:


> And Harleys,lol.



Atleast Harley has upgraded all there products in the last 20 years.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 13, 2007)

*How about it Peter?????*



manual said:


> Both of mine have cruise control, power windows, A/C.
> 
> Key less entry ? Hmmmmm I never take the keys out, so that would be key less entry.





All up in your Binndy!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 13, 2007)

Woodie said:


> ... How many of your Volvos and Saabs have an integrated brake controller for towing? Or a snow-plow package? Or an integrated power take-off? Low-range 4-wheel drive? ...



Our Volvo 945 T+ is a bit old (1994 - but nothing wrong with it), and it surely doesn't have any of those features, or the stuff Peter mentioned, just a semi-stiff diff on the rear axle (helps a lot though).

I wouldn't mind a F250, even with our petrol prices.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Steve128 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Incredible Insight!*



peter399 said:


> I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology
> on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
> I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture.
> Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption.
> ...




 stupid is as stupid does (google it)


----------



## spike60 (Jun 14, 2007)

peter399 said:


> I think the key to high sales in the US is to put old reliable and mature technology
> on the market. Americans in general don't seem to like product development.
> I think several big Swedish companies have been a little bit too fast launching new products. It's deeply rooted in the American culture.
> Take a car for example. Americans (at least in Texas) drive cars like Ford F250. A European guy would never ever ever buy a F250. It lacks the Adaptive Cruise Control, Passive Kayless Entry, On Board Diagnosis System, Tire Pressure Monitoring System, further it has a V8 and huge fuel consumption.
> ...



Peter;

I can take the time to reply to your ignorant euro-centric post here, or I can go downstairs and enjoy my breakfast. 

I'm hungry.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 14, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Peter;
> 
> I can take the time to reply to your ignorant euro-centric post here, or I can go downstairs and enjoy my breakfast.
> 
> I'm hungry.



Hi Spike!

How was breakfast? Pancakes with syrup?  Just kidding…
Of course there is much irony in my previous post. I'm not trying to be euro-centric but I sure find this type of discussions with Americans very amusing, can’t deny that. 

I still think it’s very different from market to market what people buy it that it must be some strong connection to the country and people living there. I have work with product development at Volvo Trucks who is also the owner of Mack Trucks. 
If you compare the Volvo with the Mack, anybody can see there is a huge difference. 
In the US, it’s merely impossible to sell a truck with the engine below the cabin. There must be a hood, otherwise zero sales. Gear selector shorter than 3 feet? forget it…I also think chainsaw users are quite conservative when it comes to new products. Look at all the judgments of the 575 and 441 before people have even tried them. 260 and 290 are far from best in their classes but still people buy them.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 15, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Spike!
> 
> How was breakfast? Pancakes with syrup?  Just kidding…
> Of course there is much irony in my previous post. I'm not trying to be euro-centric but I sure find this type of discussions with Americans very amusing, can’t deny that.
> ...




Wow Peter, that is creepy. I did have pancakes with syrup. I would almost never have that during the week, but the stuff was left over from the weekend when my brother and Godson came up. The little guy, (age 7 ), insisted on pancakes, and then only wanted 1 of them. So, I had "leftovers" for breakfast.

I know I can get defensive now and then, but posts that say "Americans in general" or "You Americans" are likely to trigger a spirited response from me. 

You can't really generalize with a population this large. Many European countries are the size of one of our small states, with a population of one of our medium sized cities. With a unique language as well. Certainly, this would result in different perspectives of a good many issues. Our government has not chosen to tax fuel as excessively as many European countries have chosen to do. Therefore, we have a wider range of choices regarding what we drive. Is it silly for a guy who has no real need for a truck to drive an F-250 to work everyday? Yes. But it is just as silly for a guy to go to the lumber yard to pick up materials with an A class car. 

It really all comes down to freedom and liberty. And in that regard, the USA, despite it's faults, is still the best place to live on this planet. I don't think that there are any people risking their lives in home made boats and such, trying to get into Sweden. 

When governments and "groups" start trying to create rules and regulations that they think everyone should live by, they need to be careful about how far this momentum will go and where it will stop. If we start deciding what people will be allowed to drive, then we will start restricting how many miles peiople will be allowed to drive. I drive a full size Dodge to work everyday, but I only drive 8 miles. I'm using far less fuel than a person who drives 50 miles in a Honda Civic. So, who's "Greener"?


----------



## rbtree (Jun 16, 2007)

peter399 said:


> Hi Spike!
> 
> In the US, it’s merely impossible to sell a truck with the engine below the cabin. There must be a hood, otherwise zero sales.



Not impossible, they are around, though I wish there were a more, as i'd like to have one....for compactness, and turn radius.


----------



## peter399 (Jun 16, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Wow Peter, that is creepy. I did have pancakes with syrup. I would almost never have that during the week, but the stuff was left over from the weekend when my brother and Godson came up. The little guy, (age 7 ), insisted on pancakes, and then only wanted 1 of them. So, I had "leftovers" for breakfast.
> 
> I know I can get defensive now and then, but posts that say "Americans in general" or "You Americans" are likely to trigger a spirited response from me.
> 
> ...




Good reply. I agree with the most you say. The US is the land of opportunity and freedom. Still, there are things I will never understand regarding the US. 
The fact that at the age of 20 you are not allowed to by a beer, but no problem buying a 9mm ... that's strange .

I also think it's shame on such a rich country to produce 25% of the worlds green house gases (with 6% of the world's population). At least after witnessing what happened in New Orleans. I mean you must have the technology since you fly in space but still in some areas the US is really behind.

The number of refugees coming to Sweden by boat are very few yes  I think Sawtroll and the other norwegian or finnish guys are quite happy where they are In Italy, Spain and France though, they are literally invading from the sea.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 16, 2007)

peter399 said:


> The fact that at the age of 20 you are not allowed to by a beer, but no problem buying a 9mm ... that's strange .
> 
> .



In the U.S. legally....age limit for a pistol or revolver is 21......shot-gun or rifle is 18.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2007)

This tread has been going down the drains for a while, this is *not* the *"off the topic"* forum............


----------



## 166 (Jun 16, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> As for saws... The only people that seem to give a damn about the "technology" are on AS, and a couple of other unmentionable sites. It's rare for a customer to ever ask me about performance, weight or technology... good or bad, old or new, and if they do it's usually a geek homeowner that just got educated on the internet and googled an AS thread by mistake.



This was from a few pages back but is very true.

Steve


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 16, 2007)

166 said:


> This was from a few pages back but is very true.
> 
> Steve




You got that right. I've sold thousands of Stihls over the years, have yet to be asked about much of anything performance wise, vib wise or flitration. Prime example was yesterday. Young lady came in and bought a saw and trimmer for her hubby for fathers day. She wanted pro models but not nothing huge. I sold her a 361 and a FS110 trimmer. This morning her and her husband both walked in. He come to tell me he was delighted with the choices I made for his wife. I said I knew you would like them. He goes they were the ones I was looking at online. He came by just to say thanks and happy to meet me. Once again not a word about performance, vibe systems or filtration.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> ... Once again not a word about performance, vibe systems or filtration.



LOL - that's what Husky people want to talk about, not Stihl people......

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


:help: I am cought in the middle......:help:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 16, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - that's what Husky people want to talk about, not Stihl people......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...





Drowning people clutching at straws...opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bwalker (Jun 16, 2007)

It doesnt supprise me in the least that people buy based on brand loyalty/recognition rather than on perfromance, value, etc.......


----------



## rreidnauer (Jun 16, 2007)

bwalker said:


> It doesnt supprise me in the least that people buy based on brand loyalty/recognition rather than on perfromance, value, etc.......



+1 

Similar situation. I know people who are that way with a certain four letter word, motor vehicle manufacturer. They tell me all the problems they had, but yet, go right out and buy another of the same make.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

KIA only has three letters :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - that's what Husky people want to talk about, not Stihl people......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwww but while them Husky folks are doing all that talking the Stihl folks are selling. Rest assured Husky would rather everyone quit talking and start buying,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


Alittle secret for ya Sawtroll. Friday morning I had a 346xp come in the shop. Chain break was locked and the man couldn't get the bar cover off to put his thrown chain back on. Needless to say performance means nothing when you can't use the product. I did however pry the dayumm thing off and get it back together. I asked him if I could take it for a spin in the log we have. He said sure, he was happy now that it was back together. I made several cuts and to my delight it is a performer, ran good, real good. High reving little saw, not much torque but the rpms made up for that. Would I like one , sure, good limbing saw no doubt about it. Will it out saw a 5100, no way. I seriously doult it will hang with my good ole broken in 026, it might. The saw was a joy to use however being so compact and lite. This new one coming out with 50cc should be alot of fun. I will indeed get one soon as Spike gets them in...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2007)

No real surprises there Tom, the 346xp originally was conceived as a limbing saw, not a saw for larger wood, and it sure is handier than the 5100S, but obviously have less power. No-one ever contested than, for stock saws, I believe.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> It doesnt supprise me in the least that people buy based on brand loyalty/recognition rather than on perfromance, value, etc.......



Ben there has to be a reason why there is such brand loyalty and I think the other day I found out why Stihl has such brand loyalty. Had a 046 and 044 both come in for work last week. They were owned by a tree service. Feller that brought them in says neither one run but look them over and see if they are worth fixing. I asked how much you want to put in them. He goes not much, they have been used everyday for the last 12 years and have paid for theirselves a 100 times over. He left and I took a look at them, both are way beyond a 100.00 fix. The piston on the 046, the skirt had wore down so thin it actually starting falling apart although the saw still had 140Lbs of
compression. The 044 needed crank bearings, both sides. I called the man and he goes naaaaaaaaaaaa forget it, they have done their job and we got many more, we'll just use those for odd and end parts. 12 years of constant running on a tree service is pretty durn good. Neither saw had ever been re-built before so I agree with the man, they've done their job. No doult getting 12 years out of them using them constantly week in and week out builds brand loyalty.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> No real surprises there Tom, the 346xp originally was conceived as a limbing saw, not a saw for larger wood, and it sure is handier than the 5100S, but obviously have less power. No-one ever contested than, for stock saws, I believe.....



Well I'll make no bones about it, I liked it. The thing is so compact and lite and performance is very ample indeed.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ben there has to be a reason why there is such brand loyalty and I think the other day I found out why Stihl has such brand loyalty.


There sure is. Stihl made its reputation with its fine quality pro saws. Now,Harry home owner buys a 290 based in this earned reputation. The problem is a 290 isnt a Stihl pro saw or even close to it.
Now, I can say with some clarity that a 260 will not hang with a 346. I have ran both extensivly and when both are tuned properly the 346 bests the 260 in every performance parameter, uncluding torque.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 17, 2007)

The woods ported 346 is another beast all together.  
Especially the ones running around these parts. :jawdrop:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't dispute that (where ge rep was earned) - same for Husky etc.. 
However, much as we'd like to see a different saw world, Harry isnt complaining about his 290 so the reputation earning continues...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> There sure is. Stihl made its reputation with its fine quality pro saws. Now,Harry home owner buys a 290 based in this earned reputation. The problem is a 290 isnt a Stihl pro saw or even close to it.
> Now, I can say with some clarity that a 260 will not hang with a 346. I have ran both extensivly and when both are tuned properly the 346 bests the 260 in every performance parameter, uncluding torque.



Ben can't help but notice you did not say a word about the man getting 12 years of constant use out of that 044 and 046. Not many tree outfits are buying 290's. Now heres the thing you miss. He got 12 years of constant use out of those two saws and he was very well satisfied. He will never buy a Husky and why should he, he's gotton proven work out of those saws. I'm not saying the pro Huskies won't last 12 years with everyday use, I'm saying he will never know because the Stihl's already has for him. He loyal to Stihl and can you blame him, no way. Most 290 owners use their saws on week ends for a hour and it does just fine for those users. Your not gonna get a 349.00 saw to last like a 800.00 saw, there is a reason for the 500.00 differance.

The 346 race, once again Ben you miss the point. The man can't get his break cover off for crying out loud, do you really think he cares about performance. Its the small things like that little issue that put performance dead last on the owners mind. Second fact trouble free performance is much better than fast performace with small problems. How do I know, look who has the brand loyalty..


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> The woods ported 346 is another beast all together.


 I wasnt talking about woods port saws.



> Harry isnt complaining about his 290 so the reputation earning continues



Reputation being based on a bunch of lemmings isnt a good thing.
As far as I can tell the reputation of the saw companies is analagous to car companies. In certain parts of MI all you see are Fords, in certain parts GM vehicles. So it goes with saws.
My point is sales/reputation is not indicative of quality or performance because in most cases buying decisions are based on brand loyalty, emotion or perception, and not reality.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can't dispute that (where ge rep was earned) - same for Husky etc..
> However, much as we'd like to see a different saw world, Harry isnt complaining about his 290 so the reputation earning continues...



That's really too bad, poor Harry.......:help:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I wasnt talking about woods port saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben your still side stepping. So lets be blunt. In your opinion Ben is 12 years of constant week in week out running of a chain saw used everyday a good way to build customer loyatly to that brand, yes or no?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Ok*

The answer is a HUGE YES and thats why Stihl has that loyatly. Has nothing to do with car comparsions Ben, it all about longivity and trouble free performance, speed in the cut can't match it and the proof is in the sales..


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ben your still side stepping. So lets be blunt. In your opinion Ben is 12 years of constant week in week out running of a chain saw used everyday a good way to build customer loyatly to that brand, yes or no?


I can say with some certainty that no saw form any maker will last for 12 years of CONSTANT use. Most loggers get a year out of a saw give or take in my kneck of the woods.
Lets do some math. 5 days a week x 52 weeks= 260 days. 260 days x 6 hours a day=1560hours. 1560 hours x 12 years=18,720hours. There isnt a snowballs chance in heii that any saw will last for over 18,000 hours! 



> The 346 race, once again Ben you miss the point. The man can't get his break cover off for crying out loud, do you really think he cares about performance. Its the small things like that little issue that put performance dead last on the owners mind. Second fact trouble free performance is much better than fast performace with small problems. How do I know, look who has the brand loyalty..


 I didnt miss the point at all. Your observation proves my point that the majority of your customers and customers in general are idiots and wouldnt know the differance between a good saw and a POS.


----------



## outdoortype (Jun 17, 2007)

*c'mon Ben....*

"...customers in general are idiots and wouldn't know the difference between a good saw and pos". A POS wouldn't have lasted like the 044 the tree service had.
And by the way, one of the first posts in this thread mentioned maybe this will be the final nail in the 026's coffin or something to that effect. If that were true, what the h*ll would we have to talk about? If everyone bought and used 346's, things would be very dull. You want ice cream, well then all we have is vanilla.


----------



## XJWoody (Jun 17, 2007)

Said it before & I'll say it again... most 'customers' won't be hipped up to (or care much about) "specs" or seek out an enthusiast site such as this prior to purchasing something like a saw. They'll either trundle off to the box-store or down to their local *** emporium. When the get there, they'll either be guided by their budget, or into whatever model the sales folk advises.

Hopefully that salesperson has the gumption to get them into a thingie that will suit their needs. If their needs are met by a FarmBoss or a Rancher, what help is it to the _normal customer_ to be upsold into a 361 or 357 (or insert your favorite brand/model/size here)

Are they going to care that the thing cuts a log a few seconds faster than a ___? Probably not, as long as the thing starts when they tug the string a couple of times, and cuts wood when they lay a finger to the Go trigger.

Are they going to be awed that the thing has a magnesium case or advanced emission control devices? 
Probably not, as long as it doesn't blow up and scatter chunks of plastic (um, I mean Space Age Polymer) around the woodlot, especially in front of their non-enthusiast buddies.

Is increased resale/trade-in value a real consideration?
Probably not... As long as the thing meets their needs, is reliable, and doesn't blow up in front of witnesses, they will likely keep it for many years. 

If I were selling them, I'd be Really Clear on the need for them to do whatever is recommended to keep the thing in top shape. (No pondwater fuel mixed with OB oil. No leaving said mix in there over the off-season. Dusty chips means sharpen the chain. Clean the air filter, swap the plug. etc...)

Calling someone's customers idiots may seem 'trendy'... but if they leave happy, and come back happy, they are what I'd call *Good* Customers.

If I were in the *** biz... I'd probably love or hate an "enthusiast" customer. I'd love the fact that they'd know what (& why) they needed most of the time. I'd hate them because I'd probably be second guessed at every turn, and face the attempted whittling down at every sale. But since I'm not... I'll be content to be _that guy_ that goes shopping with an IPL printout so I get what I need & has a decent clue what it might cost (that hasn't been much an issue lately)


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I can say with some certainty that no saw form any maker will last for 12 years of CONSTANT use. Most loggers get a year out of a saw give or take in my kneck of the woods.
> Lets do some math. 5 days a week x 52 weeks= 260 days. 260 days x 6 hours a day=1560hours. 1560 hours x 12 years=18,720hours. There isnt a snowballs chance in heii that any saw will last for over 18,000 hours!
> ......



They probably used some other saws as well, and had to drive to and from the jobs - would that be a big surprice?????

I don't for a second think that a tree service saw gets the same number of hours use per day as a logging saw.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I can say with some certainty that no saw form any maker will last for 12 years of CONSTANT use. Most loggers get a year out of a saw give or take in my kneck of the woods.
> Lets do some math. 5 days a week x 52 weeks= 260 days. 260 days x 6 hours a day=1560hours. 1560 hours x 12 years=18,720hours. There isnt a snowballs chance in heii that any saw will last for over 18,000 hours!
> 
> 
> I didnt miss the point at all. Your observation proves my point that the majority of your customers and customers in general are idiots and wouldnt know the differance between a good saw and a POS.



Ben your showing your in a box with your math. Your using a calulator makes me sit here and grin thinking you just can't admit it. You can do the math, which is pointless, account for driving time and vacations Ben,LOL, but you still can't fess up the man got good service for 12 years like the OWNER of the saws said. You won't convince him or me of anything other than your pretty good with a calulator and calling customers idoits,haha. I don't see them sitting around calulating,LOL 

Your so defensive of a man having good service out of Stihl. Tends to tell me your still a closet Husky lover, come out the closet Ben, its ok, if you like them Huskies thats fine with me.....


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

Thall twas you who said : 12 years of CONSTANT service"
If any saw lasts 12 years in the hands of a pro it wasnt run very much.



> if you like them Huskies thats fine with me.....


I run what fits my needs and performs the best. Sometimes Stihl and sometimes Husky. Its no secret that I* generally *prefer Husky saws based on the features they have and the way they perform. I also prefer Stihl trimmers over most any on the market. For blowers I like Redmax.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

BTW Thall even if that 044 and 046 where only ran 2 hours a day they would still accumulate over 6000 hours. No saw will las this long.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Thall twas you who said : 12 years of CONSTANT service"
> If any saw lasts 12 years in the hands of a pro it wasnt run very much.



My guess is that "constant service" actually means that was out on jobs (in a truck or whatever, *or* actually in use), most of the time.

"In service" obviously doesn't imply that they were actually run all the time.

I know for a fact that you are not stupid, so I guess you really just are stirring the pot here......
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

Troll, if the saw was only ran 2 hours a day it wouldnt last that long. Point is a I dont buy the fact that a saw will last for 12 years of professional use. It simply will not.
Of course if ridding around in the truck while the Huskys get'r done constitutes "constant use", than maybe they did last 12 years......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Troll, if the saw was only ran 2 hours a day it wouldnt last that long. Point is a I dont buy the fact that a saw will last for 12 years of professional use. It simply will not.
> Of course if ridding around in the truck while the Huskys get'r done constitutes "constant use", than maybe they did last 12 years......



No-one actually said that they were run each day at all, I believe - I suspect they may have *served* as backup saws for quite a while, but that's just a guess.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> BTW Thall even if that 044 and 046 where only ran 2 hours a day they would still accumulate over 6000 hours. No saw will las this long.




Ben constant use means whenever they use the saws, duh. It doesn't mean every single hour of everyday or everyday of the week. Its means they were used by a tree service when needed. I don't know of any tree service that even works every single day of the year. I think what your simply doing is avoiding admitting the man got good service out of those saws for that last 12 years just like the man said so himself. It was he, not me, that said they had paid for themselves a hundred times over. 

You my freind always seem to find someway of beating around the bush when in fact all you had to say was yeah, 12 years is good service. I'm sure had I said he was running 372's your reply would have been quite different. 

I like arguing with you but I'm not backing down no matter how much you refuse to admit the man got good service life out of those two saws. Tell me Ben when is the last time you saw a Husky that had so many hours of use on it the piston skirt wore so thin it finally fell apart?? If you have seen such Huskies do that then I say they served their purpose quite well. 

I am glad to see your getting better at admitting you for the most part prefer Husky, I have no problem with that at all.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 17, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

"I didnt miss the point at all. Your observation proves my point that the majority of your customers and customers in general are idiots and wouldnt know the differance between a good saw and a POS."

Ben I was gonna ignore what you wrote but you know it really says alot about you. Like it or not Ben one day you are going to have to grow up. Let me explain why I say that. 

Did a tree job for one of these so called idiots your talking about. He didn't know much about saws. When I went out to this mans house and saw it was a million dollar mansion on a 5 acre piece of land it was obvious to me he is no idiot whether he knows saws or not. He had a long slick BMW sitting in the drive and a Mercedes in the garage. I took the liberty of asking him just how much you got in that house, he said oh about 9 MILLION. Now Ben I'm sure you think I'm lying but when Riverrat made a visit here I took him to this very house to see. So he can verify I'm telling the truth here. Long story short I sawed up a small tree for the man in about 20 minutes, put a 100.00 in my pocket and left. 

Now look at the above and you tell me the man is a idiot just because he doesn't know saws. I myself would rather have that 9 million home and you can have all the saws you want. If you think knowing saws is better than laying out on the pool at a 9 million dollar mansion then your the idiot, no question about it.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ben constant use means whenever they use the saws, duh.


 Which cant be much, given how long their saws last....


> Ben constant use means whenever they use the saws, duh. It doesn't mean every single hour of everyday or everyday of the week. Its means they were used by a tree service when needed. I don't know of any tree service that even works every single day of the year. I think what your simply doing is avoiding admitting the man got good service out of those saws for that last 12 years just like the man said so himself. It was he, not me, that said they had paid for themselves a hundred times over.


 I did the figuring based on a 5 day work week which is equal to 260 days per year. Like I said if they only used the saws for 2 hours on average each day they still wouldnt last 12 years.
I am not avoiding anything. I simply think its BS. 



> No-one actually said that they were run each day at all,


 So your saying "constant use" means used sporadicly?
To play devils advocate lets say they only ran the saws a hour per day. At that rate they would have over 3000 hours on them in a 12 year period.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

Thall, when it comes to saws the guys a idiot..
When it comes to 9 million dollar homes on a postage stamp lot, you and I are both idiots......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Which cant be much, given how long their saws last....
> 
> I did the figuring based on a 5 day work week which is equal to 260 days per year. Like I said if they only used the saws for 2 hours on average each day they still wouldnt last 12 years.
> I am not avoiding anything. I simply think its BS.
> ...



LOLOL, Ben you crack me up. Does it bother you that bad that the man who owns those 2 Stihls will buy nothing but Stihl because of the good service he gets out of them. Tell ya what Ben when he comes in to pick up those old wore out saws I'm gonna ask him why he doesn't use Husky just for you. I think I already know the answer but I'll ask and make sure. I think he will merely say the Stihls serve him well. Who knows he may have tried Husky at one point, hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Wouldn't it be terrible he prefers the Stihls, oh no, the world is gonna come to a end, your world, not mine,wink!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Thall, when it comes to saws the guys a idiot..
> When it comes to 9 million dollar homes on a postage stamp lot, you and I are both idiots......




LOLOL, well I don't think the man is a idiot at all, in fact I wish I was as dumb as he was, man I could be at the pool drinking ta ta's instead of going back and forth with you,LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 17, 2007)

Stihl is No. 1 for a reason...it is not like they hit the lottery of saw manufacturing status...Stihl's hard work and good management put them there. They were not always number one, but if they keep on like they are now, they will be...


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> LOLOL, Ben you crack me up. Does it bother you that bad that the man who owns those 2 Stihls will buy nothing but Stihl because of the good service he gets out of them. T


 Honestly, I could care less what saw brand this guy or anyone else uses. I just think the whole story is complete BS!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Which cant be much, given how long their saws last....
> 
> I did the figuring based on a 5 day work week which is equal to 260 days per year. Like I said if they only used the saws for 2 hours on average each day they still wouldnt last 12 years.
> I am not avoiding anything. I simply think its BS.
> ...



LOL Ben. Tell me something do all Husky users calulate every minute they run they're saws throughout their service life?. I'd just like to know. 

I find it funny you refuse to admit the man got good service. So come on Ben, take a breath and and say Yeah he got good service, he must have if all he will buy is Stihl. Its not that hard.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> Stihl's hard work and good management put them there. They were not always number one,
> __________________


Yep..


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> LOL Ben. Tell me something do all Husky users calulate every minute they run they're saws throughout their service life?. I'd just like to know.
> 
> I find it funny you refuse to admit the man got good service. So come on Ben, take a breath and and say Yeah he got good service, he must have if all he will buy is Stihl. Its not that hard.


 I dont and I dont know anyone who does. I also know that no saw will last for 12 years of professional use.
Stihl saws give good service, but this doesnt have anything to do with good service.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

BKS044 might disagree with you... I just looked over his OLD 044... still in great shape... just needed a flywheel side crank seal.. I'lll let him tell you how many pro hours it's got on it...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Honestly, I could care less what saw brand this guy or anyone else uses. I just think the whole story is complete BS!




Awwwwwwwwww you would rather call me a lyer than admit simply the man got some good service out of those two saws. I'll snap you some pics of the saws and the piston skirt. If you like I'll run the serial numbers to see the exact day he bought them. See Ben unlike you I can back up what I'm telling you. So the BS is really all in your court with your opinon. You can't back up nothing you say by using a calulater. Good try though, I'll hand you that, every father should get one good laff on Fathers day, thankya Ben,LOL

I'm the one who doesn't care if you like Husky or what people use so why its so hard for you to say ok, the guy got good service is beyond me.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> \ Stihl saws give good service, but this doesnt have anything to do with good service.



Often it does improve the odds of lasting... You might check your saws regularly and do the little stuff like change the fuel filters, drum breaings, clutch springs, rope rotors, check for loose screws etc etc,.. but many don't.

I have many guys with Stihl's (for example) that bring them in only when something important (or should I say.. stops them for using it) falls off, and a few that bring them in once a year when they take vacation and say "fix anything that needs fixing". Guess which give a lot less trouble? 


Strange as it may sound, for many saw operators a marble has too many moving parts...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

""Stihl saws give good service, but this doesnt have anything to do with good service.""

Ben I didn't mean to drive you insane, my bad. Come on Ben what are you trying to say, oh let me guess, a 372 is 2/1000th's of a second faster than a certain Stihl, or is it well the Husky will last just as long or is it the Husky is 
three dollars cheaper, come on Ben give it up now, your being foolish. All I have been telling you is the man got good service out of those two saws. He said they are 12 years old and boy they look it too. Why you find that so hard to believe is beyond me.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> .........
> 
> Strange as it may sound, for many saw operators a marble has too many moving parts...



And, someone here has lost a marble!


----------



## John Ellison (Jun 17, 2007)

I can see both sides of this. I would agree that overall, Stihl saws are probably the most reliable. And if I could only own one saw it would be a Stihl. 
But I own several saws, use them fairly regularly and owning an heirloom chainsaw in not that high on my list. As Ben said getting a year out of a saw that you use every day is all you can expect (even if it is a Stihl) 
Actually you have to use hours to talk about a saws life.
For myself, I look at performance, vibration,and just whether or not I like the saw before I worry about reliability. But I wont like it if it not reliable. 
If you are talking about hard daily use it is a spare after a year or so. Even if it is rebuilt after awhile it makes a lot more sence to buy a new one.
I also agree with Ben that the average chainsaw user has no idea. (Us ASers are not average)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

joatmon said:


> And, someone here has lost a marble!




LOLOL, naaaaaaaaaaaaaa Ben is ok, he likes tormenting me to no end but I return the favor in kind always. This isn't the first time I can't get him to admit anything. I like him though, he's a tuff cookie. Check your rep Joat..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ben thinks Joatman is taking about you; you think it's Ben, Only Joatman knowsopcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Where is that damn marble??? I know I put it in my pocket last year...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

John Ellison said:


> I can see both sides of this. I would agree that overall, Stihl saws are probably the most reliable. And if I could only own one saw it would be a Stihl.
> But I own several saws, use them fairly regularly and owning an heirloom chainsaw in not that high on my list. As Ben said getting a year out of a saw that you use every day is all you can expect (even if it is a Stihl)
> Actually you have to use hours to talk about a saws life.
> For myself, I look at performance, vibration,and just whether or not I like the saw before I worry about reliability. But I wont like it if it not reliable.
> ...



Good point John but the man that owns the two saws in question isn't your average user. He's a professional. Hell when he brought those saws in he was in a bucket truck. As to how many hours are on those saws no one knows, not me, not Ben, not even the guy that owns them. He does know how old they are though. I know the piston skirt on the 046 wore so thin from hours of use it starting falling apart. It indeed has many many hours on it based on that and its age. He was like if ya can fix them on the cheap fine, if not no big deal. He did say they have paid for theirselves a 100 times over so he must not think they didn't last long enuff....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ben thinks Joatman is taking about you; you think it's Ben, Only Joatman knowsopcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> Where is that damn marble??? I know I put it in my pocket last year...



Got my marlbe right here, he has to be talking about Ben,LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey JOATMAN., a one-liner that doesn't rhyme?? I've come to expect more from you!


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ben I didn't mean to drive you insane, my bad. Come on Ben what are you trying to say, oh let me guess, a 372 is 2/1000th's of a second faster than a certain Stihl, or is it well the Husky will last just as long or is it the Husky is
> three dollars cheaper, come on Ben give it up now, your being foolish. All I have been telling you is the man got good service out of those two saws. He said they are 12 years old and boy they look it too. Why you find that so hard to believe is beyond me.


 I am trying to say either A. your full of shat or B. the saw owner is full of shat. There is now way a saw used daily will last for twelve years. Its as simple as that.




> I can see both sides of this. I would agree that overall, Stihl saws are probably the most reliable. And if I could only own one saw it would be a Stihl.
> But I own several saws, use them fairly regularly and owning an heirloom chainsaw in not that high on my list. As Ben said getting a year out of a saw that you use every day is all you can expect (even if it is a Stihl)
> Actually you have to use hours to talk about a saws life.
> For myself, I look at performance, vibration,and just whether or not I like the saw before I worry about reliability. But I wont like it if it not reliable.
> ...


 Johns thoughts are 100% spot on. Of course given his background its no supprise...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

John Ellison said:


> I can see both sides of this. I would agree that overall, Stihl saws are probably the most reliable. And if I could only own one saw it would be a Stihl.
> But I own several saws, use them fairly regularly and owning an heirloom chainsaw in not that high on my list. As Ben said getting a year out of a saw that you use every day is all you can expect (even if it is a Stihl)
> Actually you have to use hours to talk about a saws life.
> For myself, I look at performance, vibration,and just whether or not I like the saw before I worry about reliability. But I wont like it if it not reliable.
> ...



Sure, it is hours of use.. but... 

I am constantly amazed how many hours saw do last though. I see MS200T / 020T that have been used for multiple hours every working day for 2, 3,4,5 or more years... and on original pistons, cylinders and cranks/bearings - that's one heck of a lot of hours... and I sure wish they would sell them and buy new...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I am trying to say either A. your full of shat or B. the saw owner is full of shat. There is now way a saw used daily will last for twelve years. Its as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Johns thoughts are 100% spot on. Of course given his background its no supprise...



LOLOL, ok Ben I was waiting for that. Ben did you use your saw today, hmmm, if you didn't have you deducted today as no use from the life of that saw, are you keeping the books up to date,LOL 

Ben go find that marble,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Love to keep at it with you Ben but I got 18 tomato plants to go plant. We'll pick this up later if ya like. BTW I want to see the records on your saws. They better be up to date as such: Monday,7/5/07, two hours use. Tuesday,7/6/07, laid in bed all day, no use and so on for the next 12 years,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thinking about it... 1 year is not typical out here. I have many pro customers including 4 lumber yards and one mill. The yard/mill saws are used constantly (not every second!) every day 6 days a week, and sure, after a year or two they sure look beat, but are running fine... Mostly 361 and 044. The lumber yards figure they start their saws 80 times a day... to cut big gluelams and other beams. Two of the yards have a "precision cutters" based on an 880 and a helper handle - used to cut units of 2x4 in one cut, a dozen or so times a day. Both of those saws are 3 years old and part from one unfortunate incident where diesel was put in the saw (new pistion, honed bore) , they have been super reliable.

I don't know of any local tree service that relegates a saw to backup after a year -most I see have saws new to 10 years old, and all are in use. 

RBTREE - how many hours do you figure on your Husky 335/8's? your 346 and other saws?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*bwalker,,,,, I think You are Full of it,,, & just like to argue*



bwalker said:


> I dont and I dont know anyone who does. I also know that no saw will last for 12 years of professional use.
> Stihl saws give good service, but this doesnt have anything to do with good service.



I just picked up two saws just before I made my PNW trip from the local Stihl dealer where I work part time that were traded in by a pro logger who used them for bucking, limbing, and falling,,,, one was an 046 and the other an 044 both originally bought the same day from our shop many years ago,,, and they were just taken off of their trucks in Feb 07,, BTW If these boys have work their saws get used everyday and sawin dont go on all day long,,, they gotta load the timber and get it out of tha woods too!!!!!,,,, and guess what he bought to take their place???? a MS 460 and a 440,,,,, The 044 has the old pre decomp style cylinder 044 serial #131099333 (andy or thall can you date this saw) had some issues with a slightly scored p/c and a couple of pieces of plastic were busted but the Cylinder cleaned right up and a new piston kit, and a metering diaphram in the carb is about all it needs,,, I pulled a crankcase pressure/vacumn test before I pulled it apart to check the seals & rod/crankcase bearings for excessive end play and they are in great shape and still very usable in fact the vacumm test held for over 10 minutes and the guage never moved,,, the 046 still runs but needs a new brake handle (cracked) and a few other minor things but the piston looks great and has over 150 lb. compression I dont know for sure but I'm pretty sure they are @ least 10-12 years old.... our shop dosent have media cat or even a computer,,, It's no secret,,, River is old school,,,,, so I cant verify the age But I know somebody can.... when I get back into town next weekend I will try to post some pics of the 046,,,, Quit jackin with Tom and go ride your jet ski or your motorcycle,,, yer makin my head and sides hurt from laughing,,, :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

In my kneck of the woods sawyers get a year out of a saw before they buy a new one. The old saw is relegated to back up. The saws might not be totaly worn out, but they are not reliable enough for the guys doing it daily to mess with. For a sawyer saws are cheap, messing around with a clapped out saw isnt.
Of course in my neck of the woods sawyers saw, another guy drives the skidder/forwarder and the truck driver loads with his self loader. If a sawyer was forced to cut, skid and load his own logs I can see how a saw would last for a few years. My wifes uncle was a gypo and he used a pair of 288's for years, but he wasnt operating saws near as much as a dedicated sawyer.
Rat,A chain saw will not last 12 years under *constant* use and that cant be argued with. If the saw you speak of are as old as you say they where not run very much.
BTW did you not read what John Ellision said? The oppinion of a pro trumps a salesman and a saw shop hanger on anyday of the week.



> Thinking about it... 1 year is not typical out here. I have many pro customers including 4 lumber yards and one mill. The yard/mill saws are used constantly (not every second!) every day 6 days a week, and sure, after a year or two they sure look beat, but are running fine... Mostly 361 and 044. The lumber yards figure they start their saws 80 times a day... to cut big gluelams and other beams. Two of the yards have a "precision cutters" based on an 880 and a helper handle - used to cut units of 2x4 in one cut, a dozen or so times a day. Both of those saws are 3 years old and part from one unfortunate incident where diesel was put in the saw (new pistion, honed bore) , they have been super reliable.
> 
> I don't know of any local tree service that relegates a saw to backup after a year -most I see have saws new to 10 years old, and all are in use.


 Cutting up some beams or 2x4's isnt like falling and bucking timber all day where the saw is only shot off the fuel and sharpen.
Ditto a tree service.
Even with a saw ran for a total run time of 2 hours a day a 12 year old saw would have over 6000 hours on it, which isnt going to happen with a chainsaw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I just picked up two saws just before I made my PNW trip from the local Stihl dealer where I work part time that were traded in by a pro logger who used them for bucking, limbing, and falling,,,, one was an 046 and the other an 044 both originally bought the same day from our shop many years ago,,, and they were just taken off of their trucks in Feb 07,, BTW If these boys have work their saws get used everyday and sawin dont go on all day long,,, they gotta load the timber and get it out of tha woods too!!!!!,,,, and guess what he bought to take their place???? a MS 460 and a 440,,,,, The 044 has the old pre decomp style cylinder 044 serial #131099333 (andy or thall can you date this saw) had some issues with a slightly scored p/c and a couple of pieces of plastic were busted but the Cylinder cleaned right up and a new piston kit, and a metering diaphram in the carb is about all it needs,,, I pulled a crankcase pressure/vacumn test before I pulled it apart to check the seals & rod/crankcase bearings for excessive end play and they are in great shape and still very usable in fact the vacumm test held for over 10 minutes and the guage never moved,,, the 046 still runs but needs a new brake handle (cracked) and a few other minor things but the piston looks great and has over 150 lb. compression I dont know for sure but I'm pretty sure they are @ least 10-12 years old.... our shop dosent have media cat or even a computer,,, It's no secret,,, River is old school,,,,, so I cant verify the age But I know somebody can.... when I get back into town next weekend I will try to post some pics of the 046,,,, Quit jackin with Tom and go ride your jet ski or your motorcycle,,, yer makin my head and sides hurt from laughing,,, :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:



River I just sat here and ran that serial number. That saw is a 044, bought 
October 6, 1997, ruffly 10 years old. The buyer was Jimmy Winberly, smart man that Jimmy is..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> In my kneck of the woods sawyers get a year out of a saw before they buy a new one. The old saw is relegated to back up. The saws might not be totaly worn out, but they are not reliable enough for the guys doing it daily to mess with. For a sawyer saws are cheap, messing around with a clapped out saw isnt.
> Of course in my neck of the woods sawyers saw, another guy drives the skidder/forwarder and the truck driver loads with his self loader. If a sawyer was forced to cut, skid and load his own logs I can see how a saw would last for a few years. My wifes uncle was a gypo and he used a pair of 288's for years, but he wasnt operating saws near as much as a dedicated sawyer.
> A chain saw will not last 12 years under *constant* use and that cant be argued with.



Ben what is the most popular saw in your neck of the woods used by the sawyers you speak of??


----------



## joatmon (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey JOATMAN., a one-liner that doesn't rhyme?? I've come to expect more from you!



Some on this thread say, "On what side do you fall?",
But cool heads that prevail say, "I like them all!",

Let no one persude you based on what they know,
'Cause the opinion that matters is the one with the dough.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 17, 2007)

Most of the pros run either a 440, or 372.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 17, 2007)

joatmon said:


> And, someone here has lost a marble!




A marble?...Isn't that like a ceramic bearing?...:hmm3grin2orange: 

:sword:


----------



## Steve128 (Jun 17, 2007)

*346 XP New version*

If this new say does indeed have close to 3.7 h.p., then who would ever buy the 359?


----------



## 166 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like the quote from Andy I put on here fired everybody back up!

But around here "Pro" husqvarna users run their saws 1-2 years max. We've seen that with customers running Dolmar's that used huskys previously. I would say stihl's & dolmars tend to get used longer under similar conditions. Except for the 020/200T which seem to only last 1-2 years and are shot.

But I'll agree with Ben with _"For a sawyer saws are cheap, messing around with a clapped out saw isnt."_

I know that there are a lot of old (20-25 year old) dolmars and stihls being used on a regular basis. But how many huskys of that age are still being used on a regular basis??

Steve


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> In my kneck of the woods sawyers get a year out of a saw before they buy a new one. The old saw is relegated to back up. The saws might not be totaly worn out, but they are not reliable enough for the guys doing it daily to mess with. For a sawyer saws are cheap, messing around with a clapped out saw isnt.
> Of course in my neck of the woods sawyers saw, another guy drives the skidder/forwarder and the truck driver loads with his self loader. If a sawyer was forced to cut, skid and load his own logs I can see how a saw would last for a few years. My wifes uncle was a gypo and he used a pair of 288's for years, but he wasnt operating saws near as much as a dedicated sawyer.
> Rat,A chain saw will not last 12 years under *constant* use and that cant be argued with. If the saw you speak of are as old as you say they where not run very much.
> BTW did you not read what John Ellision said? The oppinion of a pro trumps a salesman and a saw shop hanger on anyday of the week.
> ...





"Some 2x4" is roughly 4 feet x 4 feet... Even the 880's "feel it". "Beams" can be - 30 inches deep, X 8, and rock hard... and you obviously don't know our tree services... Most logging crews I see (real loggers) have a wide collection of saws IN USE, many quite old... But don't take my word for it... there's plenty of West coast loggers on this forum to speak up.


yes, 6000 hours is a lot - at least two top ends (maybe just pistons).


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Most of the pros run either a 440, or 372.



Ok, both good saws though I haven't run a 372 hardly at all. I'm taking your word for I know you like those. I have a regular customer that runs mostly Stihl, he's a arborist, that has a 372 and he likes it. 

Far as our tiss for tat over longivity let me put it to you this way Ben. Saws. garden tillers, washing machines, most anything other than a car is measured mostly by how long it has lasted, not how many hours it has been exactly used. A tiller last 10-20 seasons, the gardener has no clue how many hours he has on the engine. Are all gardens the same size, no. The washing lasted 15 years, how many loads of clothes, who knows. Are all familes the same size, no. Car/trucks can be measured by milage but even then if the body rusts aways in two years its not reflecting good on the maker. The truck may have 200,000 and never hauled anything, what does that prove about the truck. If it was loaded down all the time would it have lasted 200,000 miles, not likely. Is anyone gonna keep track of what they haul on thier trucks, no way. 

Now I know you favor Husky as your choice of saw and thats fine. In my area Stihl rules. Its nothing to see old, I'm talking real old 028's, 031's, 026's, 041's, 056's, 064's coming in the shop all the time. Some look like deaths door but merely need a tune up. Many 044/440's, 046/460's and 066's/660 come in from tree service companies needing broken break handles replaced, snapped off gas tank housings and other odd's and ends. These saws are used and used alot. How many exact hours they put on them I haven't a clue but these guys do know when they bought these saws. 5-7 years old is common among these guys. 10-12yrs , yes thats getting up there but I have these two saws in question sitting at the shop, neither is worth a dayumm but they did serve the man well, he wasn't complaining one bit. He will probly replace them both with a new 460's and who can blame him, they serve him well. I see no possible way to measure your theory on how many hours these saws run. I think the guy that owns them looks at them just like most people do washing machines, its so and so years old and that how they measure them..


----------



## spike60 (Jun 17, 2007)

Boy, I'm missing a good one here. I'm a Husky guy, but I won't ever throw rocks at Stihl. And I too know guys who get quite a few years out of a saw. Many people are running saws that are 20 years old.

But the term "constant use" needs some kind of definition, and I think the owner of the 2 saws in question needs to check the dictionary.

But from what I think the word means, Ben's math is really indisputable. 18,000 hours? At 13,000 RPM's? That's just silly. Nobody builds 'em that good.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> A marble?...Isn't that like a ceramic bearing?...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> :sword:




 

Now now.... be nice....


----------



## spike60 (Jun 17, 2007)

166 said:


> But how many huskys of that age are still being used on a regular basis??
> 
> Steve



Precisely 16,423!

I think the Stihl shops see the old Stihls, The Husky shops see the old Huskys, and you guys of course see the old Dolmars. 

But as far as the amount of 031's and saws of that era are concerned, it would have to be attributed to the fact that Husky wasn't anywhere near the big player then that they are now. And Stihl certainly already was.

BTW, I checked on a backordered oil pump for a certain brand saw and was told it wasn't going to be in the country until August. A spirited reaction inspired a more thorough search which turned one up in Michigan. August. (Thanks again for helping me out with that gasket.)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 17, 2007)

WRONG! it's now 16425 - I returned a 338 to service today (god only knows why, but...)!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 17, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Boy, I'm missing a good one here. I'm a Husky guy, but I won't ever throw rocks at Stihl. And I too know guys who get quite a few years out of a saw. Many people are running saws that are 20 years old.
> 
> But the term "constant use" needs some kind of definition, and I think the owner of the 2 saws in question needs to check the dictionary.
> 
> But from what I think the word means, Ben's math is really indisputable. 18,000 hours? At 13,000 RPM's? That's just silly. Nobody builds 'em that good.




LOL, good one Spike. I constantly drive my truck to work everyday of the week all year long. I drive 11 miles a day,LOL

I think my calulator is just as accurate as Bens and I constantly use it,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Messing with you Spike. I know Ben's calulations are right. My Magtag is 10 years old, I've used it constantly since the day I bought it, how many loads I do not know, I'll call Ben and find out,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 166 (Jun 17, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Precisely 16,423!
> 
> I think the Stihl shops see the old Stihls, The Husky shops see the old Huskys, and you guys of course see the old Dolmars.
> 
> ...



Spike,
121 of those gaskets showed up this week. And I saw that there were none of those pumps on backorder and figured they transferred one.

Hey the Solo rep is going to be back this week with some new Solo's! Should I send him your way? 

Steve


----------



## spike60 (Jun 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I think my calulator is just as accurate as Bens and I constantlty use it,:hmm3grin2orange: :



Here's a good calculator excersize: Guy came in the store with a cigar in his mouth that looked like a piece of firewood. We asked him how much it cost. He said, "don't ever get hooked on this habit. They're $8 each. And I do about 4 a day" $11,680 a year!


----------



## spike60 (Jun 17, 2007)

166 said:


> Spike,
> 
> 
> Hey the Solo rep is going to be back this week with some new Solo's! Should I send him your way?
> ...



Absolutely! We need some entertainment this time of year. Is he Kimbers or RD?


----------



## 166 (Jun 17, 2007)

spike60 said:


> Absolutely! We need some entertainment this time of year. Is he Kimbers or RD?



Kimbers's

Has anybody run one of these yet?











Before the rumors start again ^^ _This saw is Not built by Dolmar_.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't even seen one yet. I am curious to try one, so I hope the guy actually comes down. I wouldn't add the line though.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Agreed,,,, Bwalker is very good @ math,,,*



spike60 said:


> Boy, I'm missing a good one here. I'm a Husky guy, but I won't ever throw rocks at Stihl. And I too know guys who get quite a few years out of a saw. Many people are running saws that are 20 years old.
> 
> But the term "constant use" needs some kind of definition, and I think the owner of the 2 saws in question needs to check the dictionary.
> 
> But from what I think the word means, Ben's math is really indisputable. 18,000 hours? At 13,000 RPM's? That's just silly. Nobody builds 'em that good.



Without A Doubt,,,,, But not all sawyers have the same cutting styles/needs or habits and some are actually very good about doing maintenance on rainy days... and are quite adept @ putting a piston kit in a saw and maximizing their investment on equipment and yeah after a couple of piston kits it is problably not cost effective to replace anything else as the rest of the saws vitals start to give way,,,, While some guys style and needs can toast one in 6 months,,,,,,    But this I am sure of just from messing with them for years,,,,Tha orange and white ones may not run as fast,,,,, but they sure have better longevity cause they flat just hold up better than the solid Orange ones...... period!!!!!

And I am Not knocking Husky's cause they are some very good saws so dont get your panties in a wad,,,,,,


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought this thread was about the upgraded 346XP!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*It is,,,,,,?????*



Urbicide said:


> I thought this thread was about the upgraded 346XP!:biggrinbounce2:



I mentioned
A husky in my last post,,,,and the 346 XP ought to be a fiesty little snot,,,,,:jawdrop: :monkey:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Thinking about it... 1 year is not typical out here. I have many pro customers including 4 lumber yards and one mill. The yard/mill saws are used constantly (not every second!) every day 6 days a week, and sure, after a year or two they sure look beat, but are running fine... Mostly 361 and 044. The lumber yards figure they start their saws 80 times a day... to cut big gluelams and other beams. Two of the yards have a "precision cutters" based on an 880 and a helper handle - used to cut units of 2x4 in one cut, a dozen or so times a day. Both of those saws are 3 years old and part from one unfortunate incident where diesel was put in the saw (new pistion, honed bore) , they have been super reliable.
> 
> I don't know of any local tree service that relegates a saw to backup after a year -most I see have saws new to 10 years old, and all are in use.
> 
> RBTREE - how many hours do you figure on your Husky 335/8's? your 346 and other saws?



Not that much relative to a crew that does all removals, and makes firewood out of everything. Also, I run a lot of saws. On average, even when we're busy, I'd say we only go through 5 gallons of mix a week.....so, even if we're doing three large conifer removals in a day, I'd guess the climb saw is only actually cutting wood for 1-1.5 hrs a day..so 4-6 tanks of fuel. Same for the mid size and bigger saws.

I believe it is mostly west coast loggers who tend to retire a saw after 6-12 months. They often use the same saw to fell, buck, and limb.....and typically put a lot more timber on the ground than an eastern faller, I'd guess.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 18, 2007)

166 said:


> Looks like the quote from Andy I put on here fired everybody back up!
> 
> But around here "Pro" husqvarna users run their saws 1-2 years max. We've seen that with customers running Dolmar's that used huskys previously. I would say stihl's & dolmars tend to get used longer under similar conditions. Except for the 020/200T which seem to only last 1-2 years and are shot.
> 
> ...



I dunno about that statement, Steve. I have some old Huskys that run like tops. And see old 288's, 2100's etc still going strong. Really, since most pro saws use Mahle jugs (right?) it would be things like crank design, and bearing size, that might determine longevity.....or durability of machining and plastics, etc etc. 

Overall, though, I can't disagree that old Sachs Dolmars and Stihls were great, long lasting saws.

Heh, those two new Solos are pretty!! They finally decided to get with the program and join the 21st century. Looks like their designers have been spying on Dolmar, though!! Let's see some specs!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> WRONG! it's now 16425 - I returned a 338 to service today (god only knows why, but...)!



10000 comedians out of work and you're trying to be funny....:monkey: 

What color fluid goes where, now?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 18, 2007)

rbtree said:


> 10000 comedians out of work and you're trying to be funny....:monkey:
> 
> What color fluid goes where, now?



The thick stuff goes in the oil hole...


----------



## peter399 (Jun 18, 2007)

bwalker said:


> I can say with some certainty that no saw form any maker will last for 12 years of CONSTANT use. Most loggers get a year out of a saw give or take in my kneck of the woods.
> Lets do some math. 5 days a week x 52 weeks= 260 days. 260 days x 6 hours a day=1560hours. 1560 hours x 12 years=18,720hours. There isnt a snowballs chance in heii that any saw will last for over 18,000 hours!
> 
> I didnt miss the point at all. Your observation proves my point that the majority of your customers and customers in general are idiots and wouldnt know the differance between a good saw and a POS.



I totally agree with you Ben. Unfortunately, I can't rep you by some reason. 
A Pro changes saw every one to two years. Otherwise he isn't a Pro 
(or he is a pro but doesn't understand that the return on investment in this case is very high..)

/Peter


----------



## manual (Jun 18, 2007)

peter399 said:


> I totally agree with you Ben. Unfortunately, I can't rep you by some reason.
> A Pro changes saw every one to two years. Otherwise he isn't a Pro
> (or he is a pro but doesn't understand that the return on investment in this case is very high..)
> 
> /Peter



Yes Ben is right. 5 days a week 10 to 12 cords a day.
I know a 7900 dolmar that has 1,600 cords worth of cutting and the oil pump went out. Now how many days did that take ?


----------



## TreeSwede (Jun 18, 2007)

*Releasedates...*

I talked to a lady at Husqvarna last week, and she said the 346 "New Edition" would be able to buy this week or maybe next. 
If you want the version with heated handles you have to wait until August or September. 
Now this is for Sweden though, I don´t know when it HITS the US...

/Johan


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2007)

Steve128 said:


> If this new say does indeed have close to 3.7 h.p., then who would ever buy the 359?



I never *really* understood why people bought the 359 anyway, unless when the budget was really tight, and the alternative was the MS290, or something like that.

I still remember that when it first appeared in the catolog here (2002 I believe), my immediate reaction was "this sure is a saw that I don't want". 
I have learned a lot since then, but it still sticks - but of course that is based on the pricing here, and not in the US.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2007)

spike60 said:


> .... But as far as the amount of 031's and saws of that era are concerned, it would have to be attributed to the fact that Husky wasn't anywhere near the big player then that they are now. And Stihl certainly already was. ...



Very good point, but it seems that lots of Jonsereds 621s are still running strong, and are actually in use.

Mine still is, and is one of the first ones, from 1970 - never a major repair..
It was my father-in-laws only saw, and he used it quite extensively for most of those years (farmer mode, not pro), and took good care of it.

The 621 was one of the very first models with Nikasil coated cylinder.

It also has been run on 1:50 for a long time, even though the manual says 1:25.....


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 18, 2007)

David has a pretty good video of the stock 5100S, modded 346, modded 51, just passing it on to share. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMmMhNNMr3s


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> BKS044 might disagree with you... I just looked over his OLD 044... still in great shape... just needed a flywheel side crank seal.. I'lll let him tell you how many pro hours it's got on it...



My 044 was ran 3-4 days a week between 1995 and 2000 Bulk fire wood cutting Making log truck loads, shingle and shake bolts tree removals a conservative estimate would be 3000 hours. Made sure I used Good gas and oil clean filter and always stored indoors. I wouldn't say i am a true pro tho. Most cutting done with this saw was 24" + up to 56 inch Doug fir, Cedar, Alder and Big leaf Maple. Always wore a 28 inch bare chisel skip and full comp. Old 044 small wrist pin. Bought it in 1991 it has made me 25-30,000 dollars tho so I guess that wood be pro use. Its now my pet saw and in semi retirement want to get a 460 or a 440 to take over its work. Oh its also a great limbing saw and wrap handle.


----------



## outdoortype (Jun 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I never *really* understood why people bought the 359 anyway, unless when the budget was really tight, and the alternative was the MS290, or something like that.
> 
> I still remember that when it first appeared in the catolog here (2002 I believe), my immediate reaction was "this sure is a saw that I don't want".
> I have learned a lot since then, but it still sticks - but of course that is based on the pricing here, and not in the US.[/QUOTE
> Here in the USA a 359 usually sells for $20 more than the 346 and $80-$100 less than the 357xp and MS361. I know that the 346xp is an amazing saw but in stock form it still won't run a 3/8" chain and wouldn't be an ideal choice for hardwood over 12" and your still out $400+. So with a 359 you get a saw with a mag crankcase, metal handle, etc and easily managable powerband.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2007)

outdoortype said:


> Here in the USA a 359 usually sells for $20 more than the 346 and $80-$100 less than the 357xp and MS361. .....



I guess what I don't understand is why so many people don't want to pay those extra dollars, it isn't that much money, and the saw will probably last for quite a few years.........


----------



## bwalker (Jun 19, 2007)

> Has anybody run one of these yet?


 Has anyone seen a Solo dealer? They are even more scarce than Dolmar dealers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Has anyone seen a Solo dealer? They are even more scarce than Dolmar dealers.



As far as I know, we have *one* Dolmar dealer, and *zero* Solo ones, here in Norway....

...but I could be wrong.....


----------



## WACutter (Jun 19, 2007)

bwalker said:


> Has anyone seen a Solo dealer? They are even more scarce than Dolmar dealers.



I just got the Summer/Fall Bailey's flyer, and they are in there. Sure looks like a Dolmar to me.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*So Lo,,,,,,*



bwalker said:


> Has anyone seen a Solo dealer? They are even more scarce than Dolmar dealers.



Welp just how low are they?????? lower than snake belly in a wagon rut???

They do look like a dolmar I agree.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Welp just how low are they?????? lower than snake belly in a wagon rut???
> 
> They do look like a dolmar I agree.....


....

:censored: ...._looks_ like they took some _long looks _at some Dolmars, yes...opcorn:


----------



## spike60 (Jun 19, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> lower than snake belly in a wagon rut???



 I just gotta visit Texas someday!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2007)

*New SOLOs...*

A couple of the smaller ones are shown here; SOLO.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*you would be welcome!!!!*



spike60 said:


> I just gotta visit Texas someday!




c'mon down,,,, we're spendin some time down at the river on the sand bar under the willow trees on tha weekends,,,,, too hot for much extra saw work,,,,, 

Bar-b-Q'ing and boat riding and fishing for Bass & Crappie,,,,and drinking a few cool pops    Xceptin the Designated drivers (they drew tha short straw)


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 19, 2007)

spike60 said:


> I just gotta visit Texas someday!



Come on down and you wont want to go back.............
We'll take good care of ya.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 19, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> c'mon down,,,, we're spendin some time down at the river on the sand bar under the willow trees on tha weekends,,,,, too hot for much extra saw work,,,,,
> 
> Bar-b-Q'ing and boat riding and fishing for Bass & Crappie,,,,and drinking a few cool pops    Xceptin the Designated drivers (they drew tha short straw)



Where ya fishing at. The Bend or the Big Sandy..........


----------



## Hutch (Jun 19, 2007)

*346XP Oil leaking*

Hi,

I just received my 346xp. I used it once and set it on a cardboard box 2 days ago. I picked it up and is is now leaking bar oil. (roughly between a quarter and a half dollar size puddle) Did I do something wrong putting the bar on? It seems to run fine and is tight. I wasn't expecting a new saw to be leaking.  

Any thoughts? 

Hutch


----------



## keith c raymond (Jun 19, 2007)

Not a leak,just marking its territory.Mine does it too.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hutch (Jun 19, 2007)

If it keeps leaking like this I'll have a spot the size of the saw in a week. That just CANT be right. I must say, the stihls I had didn't drop this kind of pile. It's a little disappointing.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Where ya fishing at. The Bend or the Big Sandy..........



Sam Rayburn out of Powell Park, and San Augustine,,,, Toledo Bend @ Six Mile, and the Indian Mounds/Housen Bay, on the South end..... @ Home I fish the Sabine River on tidal changes where creeks/bayou's dump into the river... and flats that have some lily pads and moss (Hydrilla or coon tail)

Havent been to Livingston (Big Sandy) in several years,,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 19, 2007)

*pretty normal really,,,*



Hutch said:


> If it keeps leaking like this I'll have a spot the size of the saw in a week. That just CANT be right. I must say, the stihls I had didn't drop this kind of pile. It's a little disappointing.



They all pump oil out it just happens if it has an adjustable oiler you can cut it back a bit but a pretty good rule of thumb when you are cutting is when you have to add fuel mix the first time assuming bar oil and fuel mix tanks were full,,,, ya ought to have about a half a tank or so of bar oil left,,,,,,


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2007)

keith c raymond said:


> Not a leak,just marking its territory.Mine does it too.:biggrinbounce2:





Hutch said:


> If it keeps leaking like this I'll have a spot the size of the saw in a week. That just CANT be right. I must say, the stihls I had didn't drop this kind of pile. It's a little disappointing.



Most saws do that, to some degree - it may help to release the pressure in the oil tank, by opening the cap and put it on again, before you put it to storage.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 20, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Most saws do that, to some degree - it may help to release the pressure in the oil tank, by opening the cap and put it on again, before you put it to storage.



Thats a good Idea SawTroll!!! tried to rep ya but,,,, you know!!!!!! :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------

